# OCC Beyond Freedom (M&M PbP) FULL



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 26, 2003)

ok starting new thread so people know this is full. I will post some game more info here later today. Players so far are...

Tokiwong
bkmanis
Keia
themaxx
Victim
Kajamba Lion
Thain

If you want to post your characters here AND you character ideas on the old post that would be cool.


*Character Creation for Beyond Freedom* 
PL10 standard characters using the M&M rules and errata. The game takes place in a future, darker Freedom City (kind of a Batman Beyond, but in Freedom City, hence the name). Only house rule [right now] Skills will cost 1PP per 2 Skill Ranks. Skill Focus AND Talent I am still thinking about. I might do the extra stuff OR where you get to roll 3d20 for Skill focus with one skill and Talented lets you roll 2d20 with two skills... _*still thinking on this*_

The setting is a mix of 4-color/ with some gritty (i.e. heroes are mostly good and want to help people, villains are mostly evil; BUT the world has a slight “cyber-punkish” look and feel - huge buildings and powerful corporations, cyber and gene enhancements, gangs and high street violence. Also people get hurt and die, bad things can happen, there are bad cops and politicians, collateral damage happens and innocent people can get hurt during super battles etc). All super-type Origins are available BUT most have not been very active the last 20 years or so. So while the heroes will be some of the most resent costumed heroes to appear in Freedom City in the last 20 years, they are not the first heroes. Legacy Heroes are available and encouraged (and I am assuming all META-4 and Freedom City heroes are available. If you want to do a villain let me know before hand. This includes all the heroes listed in the basic M&M rules book and those pictures listed on SU website, etc). 

I don’t want to get into the disaster that “calls all the heroes out” but the basic idea is this … character have powers and have recently decided that it is time to start helping people (or they have been doing it secretly for a while but now with a big public emergency, they are coming out into the light… at least a little bit). You can have any origin that you want and your power source(s) should be defined, but up until now you have kept a low profile and have not gotten into this whole hero thing; but that is about to change. Please make your characters somewhat well rounded AND post a basic background. Also if you could I would ask for you to post a “3x3” about your character. This is where you give me 3 allies, 3 contacts and 3 ‘enemies’ (or locations) for your character. This only have to be a couple of lines but I just want to flesh out a little about each character on who they know and who they trust and who really hates them. Note that enemies don’t have to be super-villains, they could be your neighbor or ex, something like that. Remember that most super heroes and villains have not been very public these last 20 years or so… but that is all about to change in a really big way! Characters should also have a motivation as to why they would go out and fight crime - Heroic Motivations. Each hero had to have one and I always thought they worked pretty damn well to explain why you were a "super hero" and not just a "guy with powers." They basic ones are (IIRC)... 

1.	Upholding the Good: believes steadfastly in traditional moral values; compassion, justice, truthfulness, and resolute faith in society's laws. (prime example - Superman)
2.	Seeks Justice: will ignore anything that inheres with his quest; subverting society's laws, some of which he believe protect criminals (prime example - Batman) 
3.	Responsibility of Power: the character decides to change as a result of the assume powers and skills that separate him from the rest of the world. (prime example – Spiderman, Green Lantern) 
4.	Unwanted Power: kind of a darker "responsibility of power"; this character generally joins super teams to gain the acceptances they can't get in normal society. (prime example - Cyborg) 
5.	Trill of Adventure: take extreme changes in combat and enjoy every moment of it. (prime example - Changeling, Guy Gardener)

Of course these are only a few, and if you want to come up with your own, so long as it fits with the basic idea and story that would be fine with me.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 26, 2003)

History of the World?!
A brief history of the world as you know it is that it¡K the year is 2043, the city is Freedom City. With a population estimated at 16 million, the city has grown very quickly and it is feeling those growing pains¡K bad traffic, gangs, huge corporations, huge skyscraper apartments and office buildings spreading everywhere, violence, greed, corruption, poor social services, high unemployment, low-paid public employees (including police), Federal enforcement and infringement into "individual privacy" etc. The current Mayor, Randall Cross, has promised "new jobs, new hope, a brighter future" for the city and promised to clean up crime. With federal backing by the DCC (Department of Civil Control), the mayor promises to control crime and gangs that all but rule the city streets here, thus jobs will return to the city (actually most jobs are in the higher-tech professional area and there is still a strong market in this area; most unemployed are low-skilled, lower-income people who moved here within the last 10 years drawn by the apparent strong economy when compared to the rest of the nation).   

Most of the worlds Superheroes disappeared, died or have gone into hiding for the last 20 years. Why? 20 years ago, during the "L.A. Disaster", Atomic Brain destroyed the city with a mega-bomb after his demands to be given control of the state of California were rejected by the US government. Most of the worlds heroes (and a fair number of villains) where in or around L.A. at the time either working against or for Atomic Brain (it appears that those villains working for him did not know that he actually had a bomb!). 10 million people died and most of the heroes of the world disappeared in the fiery flash. Most people and governments turned against the heroes then, accusing them of failure and bringing the disaster onto the innocent. Repressive registration laws and agencies were created and those heroes and most villains still alive faded away (retiring or disappearing all together). 

Today the US government still maintains a federally sectioned super-team known as "Section One" in Washington D.C. (top job is protection of politicians and their families, etc. as a branch of the Secret Service) but they don¡'t actively suppress or promote any other supers. Most of the laws that where enacted after the L.A. Disaster where declared unconstitutional but the damage had been done, the older heroes didn¡'t reappear, the villains hung up their costumes and pursued their master plans in some civilian ID. 

The L.A. basin is an uninhibited ruin (at least that is what the news tells everyone; there are those who say that horrible monsters and mutants live there and occasionally venture out into the world to wreak havoc on the surrounding area), and much of California suffers from the environmental impact caused by the event; most people have moved away. Political bonders around the world have been redrawn as new dynasties raise and old ones fall. 

Freedom City has no "Freedom Force" or any public known members of the Atomic Family; in fact no know costumed heroes have operated in the city for a long time. The only publicly know groups that seem to embrace the "costume gene" are a couple of trill-kill gangs in Freedom City, like the "Hyena Dog Soldiers" (lots of "splicers" or gene-splicers, in this group, lead by a heavily modified cyber-splicer who calls himself Hyena), the "Gepetto Fun Boys" (dress up like mimes and crazy clowns, and are into 'boost' drugs), and War Mongers (heavy into cyber-modification, this biker gang is lead by Mars, a crazy cyber freak whom is more machine then man. They tend to dress in neo Greek Centurion ballistic armor and ride around on their bikes raising hell). 

In the news of late ¡V earthquakes have been hitting the lower parts of California and New Mexico. Nothing to major, but they seem to be increasing in strength and frequency. Scientists call it a natural "re-settling" of the major faults in that area. The weather has been acting funny all summer; July snow storms in Kansas, Tornados in Idaho, to much rain in Arizonian, etc. Man and women in dark costumes have been seen late at night in many cities, some righting wrongs while other commit terrible crimes. None of appeared on TV yet but main believe that the heroes of old are returning, right when the innocent need them the most. Some kid in San Francisco even has a fuzzy, black and white picture of a armored humanoid walking away from him in the rain, he swore to reporters that the armor had a green glow to it and that the guys head was "funny-looking" head.

A few things that we (well me) know about Freedom City that I am using (taken from both hints about Freedom City and META-4 info on GR site)

*Corporations*
  ASTRO Labs 
  AEGIS

*Evil Organizations*
  The Freedom City Mafia.
  Majestic Industries and the Grant Conglomerate. 
  The Foundry.
  Overthrow, a network of anti-government terrorists which is actually a front for... 
  SHADOW (the Secret Hierarchy of Agents for Domination Over the World)
  UNITROL: a global psueo-governmental army of extortionists 
  ANTAG (Advanced Neural Technology Application Group)
  Octopus Umbrella

*Random things I have seen on the GR boards by Steve Kenson (team names, random events, schools, etc)*
  Liberty League
  FORCE Ops
  Terminus Invasion
  Claremont Academy
  Next-Gen

*Other Groups and things to know (mostly made up by me)*
  XO Marshals: Federal police enforcement organization that deals with high-threat situations and crime. They were flying power armored suits (and are around PL6). An outgrowth of S.T.A.R. (the old police response to super threats but as most meta-beings have disappeared it was dissolved).


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 26, 2003)

OK

Current Events in Freedom City
These are the big news stories that are happening in the city…
*VidiCom World*, a leading Vid-Communications corporations in Freedom City, has reported raids by unknown terrorists against two of the main development sites in the city. As many as 10 people were killed in the latest raid 3 days ago, when they set off a large bomb in the compound, presumably to cover the tracks of there assault and what they might have stolen. A substantial bounty has been place on any information that can be provided to the corporation about the people behind these raids.
*Tremors and minor earthquakes* have hit the city the last couple of weeks. Most scientists assume that this is normal and nothing to worry about, just after-shocks of the CA quakes.
*Freak hailstorms and thunderstorms* have happened eight times over the last month. Meteorologists have no explanations and assume that they will not occur again.
*As many as 30 people have "vanished"* in the last 10 days from around town. The reason this is making the news at all is that it seems totally random, including an upper management corporate suit, half a dozen middle class wage-slaves, four homeless, a dock loader, two lawyers, a doctor, etc. from all over the city. No evidence has been found of where they have gone or who took them, no witness have come forward, no credit trace, etc. Police have no leads, except…  
*Strange men and/or women, clad in full-body black suits* (or uniforms) have been seen around town, often in the same general area as where the recent disappearance of people took place. No vid or physical evidence of these people have shown up and so the Police have publicly dismissed them as hoaxes or delusions (although some news-groups and net conspiracy nuts, thing that they are not telling everything they know).  
*Gang fighting between the Hyenas and the Gepettos* have been happening daily for the last week. Police are reluctant to get involved as they have been happening in the poor parts of town and as such are low priority/high risk ventures.
*Vandals* have been trashing shops down on the waterfront for months now. Mostly they have been breaking into different waterfront business, destorying things and painting weird occultic messages. The police have not released any pictures of the crime areas and they don't want to encourage copy-cats. 

Players/Character experiences for the last couple of weeks…
Each of you has been thinking about going out and helping people for a while now. The old heroes are gone and while most people seemed to have turned their back the ideas that most heroes stand for, there are still lots of folks out there that are basically good people, catch-up in a really bad world. Someone has to help them, and every sense the police department when private (now called Freedom City Police Inc. or FCPI a subsidiary of Goliath Arms, a huge multi-national megacorp) well they are not as concerned about the poor or tarnishing their image.

For the last week, each of your characters has been experiences a strange sense of déjà vu; nothing major, but five to seven days you could have sworn you just said that or saw something, etc. Also you have been getting strange messages on your Vid-Phones, no pictures but generally they are always the same, a brief period of static, then a woman's voice calling you by your heroic "code-name" (even if you have only just now thought it up) saying "...You must help them... time is running out... do you hear me... can you hear me?... [heroic name here] you have to help them!..." then static and the line goes dead. Each of you have gotten this message 3 times so far. Two night ago you all dreamed of woman, all you could see was her shadow, but she was wearing some kind of cape and hood, she was talking to you but you could not hear what she said. She seemed scared and you felt sorry for her. All of this has been somewhat unsettling but nothing compared to the last 24 hours… 


Vanished without a trace- one of your ALLIES has disappeared!!! You can choose who BUT it has to be someone that you care for a great deal and they have to be "normal" and it can't be one of the other player characters  so Thain, I think there is only one of your Ally that you can choose from but that is cool...

You each talked with this person within the last 48 hours and you were going to touch base with them again but they seem to have vanished without a trace in the last 24 hours. No clues (as of yet) as to where they have gone or who took them... except that in all cases black clad men and/or women where seen in the victims building or place of business by witnesses...

You can post here about what you are going to do about it. What leads you would like to follow up one or whom you would like to contact. Also I will start up a the *Playing the Game* post in just a bit here. Don't post there yet, but you can read over the info as I post it there. I will be posting some info for each character AND also out-of-character-knowledge posts (OoCK), because just like in the comics, sometimes the readers know more then the characters


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

*The Greek God of Light: Apollo*

*Apollo*
*Real Name:* Apollo 
*Occupation:* God in Exile, Pop Star by the same name
*Motivation:* Thrill of Adventure
*Weakness (-10 points)
Vulnerable:* Apollo is vulnerable to darkness attacks, and feels ill at ease, in places of complete darkness

*Combat Abilities (25 points)*
Base Attack: +5
Base Defense: +5
Move: 30/50 Flight
Initiative: +5
Melee Attack: +7 punch (+2S)
Ranged Attack: +10 light blast (+10L/S)
Defense: 21 (+5 DEX, +5 Base, +1 Feat)
Flat-Footed Defense: 15
Damage Save: +2
Fortitude Save: +2
Reflex Save: +5
Will Save: +0

*Abilities (30 points)*
Strength 14/+2
Dexterity 20/+5
Constitution 14/+2
Intelligence 14/+2
Wisdom 10/+0
Charisma 18/+14

*Skills (9 points)*
Bluff (5) +19/+22
Diplomacy (1) +17/+20
Gather Information (1) +15
Knowledge: Music (3) +5
Perform (3) +17
Taunt (5) +21

*Feats & Super Feats (22 points)*
Aerial Combat
Attractive
Dodge
Leadership
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
See Invisibility
Surprise Strike (+5 Damage)
True Sight
Immunity (Aging, Critical Hits)

*Powers (74 points)
Godly Powers of Apollo:* Energy Control: Light +10, Extras- Energy Blast, Energy Field, Flight, Force Field, Super-Charisma, Mental Shield, Dazzle Burst; Stunts- Dual Damage, Super Flight; Flaw- Full Power (Energy Blast); 7pp; Total- 74 points; Source: Alien

*Allies*

*Jenna Jones:* This is Apollo's producer, and she is in charge of much of his publicity, and the work that he does for Freedom Records.  She is hard nosed and tough, and an attractive older woman, very business savvy, and well connected in the biz.

*Dionysus:* The party boy of the Olympians, Dionysus, called dio by his close buddies, often descends to earth to party it up, before slipping abck to Olympus before anyone notices he is gone.  On his forays he always makes a stop by Apollo, to keep him abreast of what is going on in Olympus, and well of course, party like there is no tommorow...

*Danny Williams:* Danny is Apollo's friend, the two met when Apollo saved Danny's life, and Danny decided to pay him back, by being his best buddy.  Apollo didn't have the heart to turn th guy away, and the two have been constant friends ever since.  Danny isn't aware that Apollo is the real Greek god, he just thinks he is one extraordinary fellow.

*Locations*

*Apollo's Suite:* Apollo maintains a nice suite afforded by his career as a singer, it has all the amenities of a luxury home, and is styled in a modern retro greco-roman motif.  The balcony provides easy access to the air, and is a popular spot for Apollo during the day.

*Olympus:* The alternate dimension of Olympus is out of Apollo's reach, exiled for interfering too much in Earthly affairs, he is barred from reaching the home of the Gods.  His powers have been greatly weakened, but he has survived, and hopes to one day perhaps return to his home, thoughhe knows the task may prove futile.

*Enemies*

*Old Man Finny:* The eccentric old man that lives on the floor below Apollo, he is a wealthy old coot, who beleives that the world is out to get him.  He considers Apollo a menace to his peace and quiet, and constantly plots to see Apollo thrown out of the building.

*Hecate:* Another Olympian exile, Hecate is the Goddess of Darkness and the Moon, and is an evil witch in her more mortal form.  Apollo and Hecate have encountered each other through the ages, and most encounters have been less then pleasant.  Hecate is sure that she can win Apollo's heart, but his constant rebuffs have only increased her obsession, and her vile plans.

_Edited to comply with Eratta, the Mental Shield is a free extra of Force Field, so I get one more Extra to add to his abilities, going to add some feats in lieu of the 8 points, and perhaps a minor power..._


----------



## themaxx (Mar 27, 2003)

*Skill Focus and Talented*

The way you have them now, there is no reason somebody would not take the feats over advancing in the skill. 2 PP for +6, or +5, instead of +4 using them for skills. I don't know if you intended this or no, but I would change my PP allocation to free up some points and keep the same skill modifiers.

What about a different variant? Skill Focus in a skill allows you to roll 3d20 and take the best one for your result. Talented allows you to choose two skills and roll 2d20 for each, taking the best roll of the two. This makes the feats useful, but not more or less useful than putting the PP into skills directly.

What do you all think?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 27, 2003)

hmm that might work a little better. I read those a while back on the GR baords and then of course spaced them... as it does not seem that anyone has those yet maybe I should change it to this.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ursus Maior* (Real Name: Ford Sanders)
Age: 24, Male; Occupation: Adventurer (ex-Student)
Height: 5'8, Weight: 215 lbs.  Eyes: Blue, Hair: Brown.

Str 20/+11 (+5 base, +6 Super Strength)
Dex 20/+5 (+5 base)
Con 20/+5 (+5 base)
Int 10
Wis 16 (+3 base)
Cha 15 (+2 base)

BAB +10, Melee +15 (+10 base, +5 Str), Ranged +15 (+10 base, +5 Dex); Defense 20 (+5 base, +5 Dex, 15 flatfooted); Dmg +5 (+5 Con), Fort +5 (+5 Con), Ref +5 (+5 Dex), Will +3 (+3 Wis); Hero Points 5

*Skills*: Climb +25 (10 ranks, +5 Str, +6 Super Strength, +4 Claws), Jump +21 (10 ranks, +5 Str, +6 Super Strength), Intimidate +21 (10 ranks, +11 Str)

*Feats*: Attack Focus (Grapple), Endurance, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Power Attack, Rapid Takedown, Takedown Attack, Track, Scent, Startle

*Powers*: Immovability +5 (cost: 1 pp/rank), Natural Weapon: Claws +2 [_Extra_: Climbing] (cost: 3 pp/rank), Super Senses +1 (cost: 2 pp/rank), Super Strength +6 [_Stunt_: Lifting (Lifting Capacity Doubled), _Extra_: Protection +6] (cost: 5 pp/rank).

*Weakness*: Disturbing.  Ursus Maior slowly is becoming an anthropomorphic bear for better or for worse.  It could be the human eyes that freak people out.  His alter-ego is a moot point by now.

*History*:  Ford Sanders generally had a normal life right up until he was 22 — that's when the hair started growing.  At first he thought it was nothing — "I'll be one of those guys that has some extra body hair.  If it gets out of control, I'll worry about it then."  He simply continued on with his studies (undeclared major, likely pre-law) at the local college.  It wasn't until the end of the next year that he noticed that his hands had become thicker, his fingers shorter, almost paw-like.  Well, not quite almost.  They _were_ paws.  His ears started shifting back and becoming rounder and his jaw and nose was beginning to project forward, almost like a muzzle.  His teeth started to become oddly sharp, too.  Now, Ford had never been known for his exceptional intelligence, and it wasn't until he noticed his teeth that he figured out why his last girlfriend had broken up with him.  

By the time he was 23, he was, more or less a bear-man hybrid, slowly and continually shifting over to a more completely ursine form.  He'd already gone on indefinite leave from his school, bought an apartment in Freedom City, and supported himself with a variety of jobs that he could perform via telecommuting, mostly graphic design.  As he's become more ursine, he's become bitter — he's sick of staying inside to avoid the comments and stares of other folk and he wants his old life back.  Unfortunately, he feels like he's going to have to accept his new life on its own terms and make it work for him.  

—*3x3*—
*Allies*: (1) _Audrey Murrell_ — Ford's ex-girlfriend.  Despite the fact that she broke up with him, Audrey's kept in intermittent contact with her ursine ex.  She's currently a graduate student in Russian literature at UW-FC.  (2) _W.N. Whalen_ — Ford's landlord and next door neighbor.  Slightly eccentric, exceedingly kind, W.N. is more or less the only person to see much of Ford in a long time.  He's a former philosophy professor at UW-FC (Ford found the apartment through an advertisement posted on campus), but was let go of by the University for a strange interest in the occult and supernatural.  (3) _Lt. Rick Dolphin_ — a friend of Whalen's since high school, Dolphin currently receives a percentage of Ford's rent money from Whalen to keep people off the young man's back and away from his apartment.  Lt. Dolphin works in the Detective Bureau of the Freedom City P.D.
*Enemies*: (1) _UW-FC Department of Zoology_ — since Ford's transformation became apparent, the Dept. of Zoology has been after him for all sorts of testing.  They may or may not be functioning as a front for another organization (most likely the US government in Ford's mind), but Ford still doesn't want to stick around to find out.  (2) _Freedom City Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals_ — almost as annoying as the zoologists, Ford wants none of their help or protection.  He'd rather they just left him alone.  (3) A strange group of folks have recently been lurking around Ford's apartment.  He's never seen them, but they smell different than the FCSPCA and the Zoology Dept.  Not a good sign by any stretch.
*Locations*: (1) _Ford Sanders's Apartment_ — located downtown in Freedom City, this one bedroom apartment is neat, clean, and, best of all, inconspicuous.  (2) _University of Washington at Freedom City_ — a major research university located on the water, UW-FC is the premier public university in the area.

*Heroic Motivation*: Combination of Unwanted Powers and Seeks Justice.

*Power Source*: Unknown.  Suspected mutation as a result of the Atomic Brain's actions years earlier.

*Edits 4/2/03*: _Now using Str for Intimidate.  Claws giving +4 to climbing (House Rule, per your post later in this thread, Sen).  Dropped Indomitable Will (+2 pp) and Added Super Senses +1 (cost: 2 pp)._


----------



## themaxx (Mar 27, 2003)

*Winter*

As for heroic motivation, I see a combination of Seeking Justice, and also Responsibility of Power. He thinks he has a connection with the spirit of Earth, and that is a big responsibility, but he is embracing it and acting as best he can.

Allies/Friends:
a) His cousin, Allen Appletree, a scientist and friend. He helps out with Winter's pet project, not actually knowing that Simon Frost is involved. He's a skilled environmental engineer and ecologist.
b) Assistant manager of the EPA (or equivalent agency at this point), Harold Atkinson. Winter often feeds him info, or does favors, and Harold helps certain actions get overlooked, and sometiems provides funding or resources.
c) Carmela Ramirez, an employee of Vasta Corp, and a contact to this day, who is very disatisfied with how things are done, but also very subtle in her leaks.
d) Wendy Arturo, scientist and inventor, who concentrates on renewable energy and pollution-free living. She often receives help from Winter whenever possible, and he sees her work as vital and pivotal.
e) more later...

Enemies:
a) Vasta Corp, its executives, its operations, its lawyers.
b) Majestic Industries, for frequently violating the law on emissions, and for carelessness.
c) The Atomic Brain, or his minions if he is dead. He committed a most heinous sin, and must be punished. Mistreating the earth in such a way is vile and cruel.
d) Anybody who has acted similarly to the Atomic Brain, by carelessly exposing large areas to danger or pollution.

Locations:
a) Somewhere, some place way out in the boonies of Montana, he has a small forest where he likes to lie, sometimes for days at a time. It's on his property, and occasionally there are animals there, but no one else.
b) The largest park in Freedom City. Winter often stays there for hours, as a flock of birds or flying above in the darkness, just enjoying, watching and protecting.
c) Industrial Park. Winter often watches over areas like these, occasionally tempted to incur minor setbacks and problems to those companies he knows commit wrongs and do not pay for them.

Stats:
Simon Frost, aka Winter

Attack Bonus: 2 (6 points)
Energy Blast (radiation): +5, Dmg +10 radiation
Strike (semisolid): +2, Dmg +10 physical
Defense Bonus: 4 (8 points)
Defense: 17 [10 + 3 dex + 4 bought]

Abilities (24 points)
Str: 10
Dex: 16
Con: 20
Int: 12
Wis: 16
Cha: 8

Saves
Damage: 5 (Protection 10 when in Semisolid form)
Fort: 	5
Reflex:	3
Will:	3

Skills (11 points)
Handle Animal 	2 (total: +1)
Spot 			5 (total: +8/13)
Listen 			5 (total: +8/13)
Survival 		8 (total: +11/16 for tracking)
Search 			2 (total: +3/8)

Feats (4 points)
Track
Darkvision

Powers (97 points)
Alternate Form (Semisolid: flock of birds, swarm of bees, etc., Extra form: Radiation): Rank 10 (52 points) Source: Mutation
[includes Immunities: Disease, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation, Energies: [Radiation, Fire, Cold, Electricity, Darkness])
[while in his Radiation form, he has an Energy Blast, and is vulnerable to unarmed attacks while Incorporeal]

Plant Control (Extras: Plant Stride, Regeneration, Plant Sense): Rank 7 (35 points), Source: Mystical

Obscure (Flaw: Uses - only 8 times per day): Rank 5 (5 points), Source: Mystical

Super Senses (Flaw: Slow (requires a free action to activate)): Rank 5 (5 points), Source: Training

Edit: added Locations, tweaked powers a bit, fixed Reflex save, clarified skills, clarified powers


----------



## themaxx (Mar 27, 2003)

*World info*

So do you want to feed us some recent events, or background, or should we wait until we're all ready to start? It looks like the stuff you posted here just has a few new corporations and organizations, but otherwise is the same as what is in the other thread, right? I don't know much more than what you have here, but I'd eagerly digest anything else you want to throw out. =]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Ares is now Apollo and he is now updated, on this thread...  Hello rock stardom


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 27, 2003)

Sen, here is the character I decided to play, and don’t worry he’s not going to be anywhere near as dark as Harbinger of Justice from Dark Champions.  I did make some changes to the character but I believe everything adds up.  Let me know of any problems.

Harbinger: 
Donald Drake

Power Level: 10
Power points earned:
Power points spent:

Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 25
Height: 5’ 9” 
Weight: 170
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Costume: Wears a black trench coat over a dark blue jumpsuit. A full mask covers his face.
Identity: Secret
Motivation: Seeks Justice

Abilities:
STR: 12(+1)
DEX: 20(+5)
CON: 14(+2)
INT: 10(0)
WIS: 12(+1)
CHR: 18(+4)
(Total ability pp = 26)

Saves:
Damage +4 (+2 Con, +2 Toughness) 
Fort  +2
Reflex  +10  (+5 Dex, +5 Super-Dex)
Will  +1

Attacks:
Base  +5(15 pp)
Melee +10 (Attack Finesse)
Ranged +10

Defense:
Base +5(10 pp)
Defense 26 (10 + 5 base, +5 Dex, +5 Super-Dex, Dodge)
Flat Footed 15
Initiative +10

Hero Points:  5
Speed: 30’(50’ teleport)

Skills:
Acrobatics +11/1
Bluff +5/1
Diplomacy +5/1
Gather Information +5/1
Innuendo +5/1
Intimidate +5/1
Open Lock +11/1
Taunt +5/1

 (Total pp spent in skill 4)

Feats:
Attack Finesse
Dodge 
Evasion
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Toughness
Radio Hearing (Flaw: Device)
Radio Broadcasting (Flaw: Device)

(Total pp spent in feats 16)

Super Powers:
Create Object +10 (Extra: Create Attacks (Energy Blast), Realistic, Shapeable. Power Stunt: Dual Damage. Flaw: Weapons only) 4pp/lvl (42pp)

Super-Dexterity +5 (Extra: Protection) 5pp/lvl (25pp)

Teleportation +10 (Power Stunt: Extended Teleport) 2pp/lvl (22pp)

(Total pp spent: 89)


Weaknesses:
Quirk: Hatred of Drug Dealers.  Will go out of his way to stop drug dealers.
(Total pp spent: 160)

Background:

	Donald Drake was born into a normal middle-class family in Freedom City.  Donald always had a vivid imagination, as a child he would write stories and draw pictures of strange people and places.  He would tell his parents of his strange dreams he would have.

	Don’s father, Ben, was a Biochemist that worked for a medical drug company.  One day Ben found out that the company he worked for was controlled by a criminal organization that used the company to develop designer drugs.  Ben left work and rushed home to see to his family’s safety before reporting to the police.  But the company knew about Ben’s discovery and sent enforcers after him.   To eliminate the problem the enforcers decide to inject the Drakes with an overdose of a new drug they recently developed.  The drug of course killed Don’s parents but it had a strange effect on him, it activated a latent mutant gene.  Don discovered that all his imagination and strange dreams were due to a mental connection to a parallel universe.  When the drug activated his powers he discovered that his connection to this parallel universe was strengthened, he was now able to instantly summon objects from that universe into his.  It was unfortunate that the first thing he summoned was a weapon, which he used on the enforcers.  

Don later discovered other abilities, while not able to enter this parallel universe himself he was able to skip through it.  This enabled to instantly move from one point to another without traveling the space in between.  Due to a mental block caused by the violent incident with his family Don is only able to summon weapons from the other universe.  Perhaps in the future Don will be able to overcome this limitation. 

Don has developed a great hatred for organized crime, especially drug dealers.  He has received a small fortune from his parent’s life insurance, which he uses to finance his fight against crime.  He has developed contacts with street informants and has contacts in the police department.  While he has dedicated himself to fighting crime he will go out of his way to take down a drug dealer or a drug lab.

Contacts/Friends:
Eddie “Weasel” Marrow - Street thug. Don uses Eddie as his ear on the street.

Sgt. Juan Hernandez – FCPD Vice Squad. Juan is Don’s connection in the Police force.  They help each other out with a mutual exchange of information.

Elizabeth Brenner – A friend of the family, she was a co-worker of Ben and still works for Vertex Pharmaceutical the company Don’s father worked for.  Vertex is still dealing in shady business but Don doesn’t have the proof to give to the police.  Liz is Don’s eyes and ears within the company.  The criminal organization (perhaps the Freedom City Mafia) still owns Vertex through a dummy corporation.

John Murphy – Owner and bartender at Murphy’s Bar, he has become a friend and contact of Don’s.  John is good at keeping his ears open for rumors.

Enemies: 
Any group or organization that deals in illegal drugs is on Harbinger’s hit list and they are more then likely trying to stop Harbinger from interfering with their business.

Locations:
Murphy’s Bar – Don hangs out here, this is where he sometimes meets his contacts.  He will meet people here as Harbinger in a back room.

Don’s Home – Don owns a small home in the suburbs of Freedom City.  He has a hidden room in the basement set up to monitor and record the news and emergency frequencies.


----------



## Thain (Mar 27, 2003)

_Okay, I flubbed! This is sort of a double post, more info can be found on the other thread..._

ATHENA

Name: Athena
Secret Identiy: Toula Prachett
Age: N/A (physcially late- to mid-20s) 
Sex: Female
DOB: N/A
POB: N/A
Ethnicity: Greek
Nationality: American
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Olive Green
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 190 lbs.
Family: Ares/Janus Prachett(brother), Greco-Roman Pantheon
Occupation: Civics Professor, FCSU (holds Ph.D. in Philosphy, bar liscenced lawyer)
Hobbies: Poetry, Politics, Cooking
Dislikes: Horses, Violence, Genetic manipulation
Fav. Food: Olives
Least Favorite: Beer

Here's a rough draft of Athena stat-wise:

STR 18 [54 pp.]
DEX 18
CON 18
INT 20
WIS 20
CHA 20

BAB +6 [18 pp.]
BDef +10 [20 pp.]

Skills 30 [15 pp.]
Still working out the specifics.

Feats 10 [20 pp.]
Sidekick
Headquarters
Inspire
Leadership
Attack Focus - Shield
Attack Focus - Unarmed
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Richochet Attack
Immunity - Aging
Mental Link - Ares

Powers

Shield +12 [Extras: Deflection +12, Weapon +7 [Extras: Mighty; Power Stunts: Ranged]; Flaws: Device; Source: Divine; Cost: Variable pp]. (total: 28 pp) 

Deflection +12 
_w/ Weapon +7 [Extra: Mighty; Power Stunts: Ranged] 

Armor +5 (total: 5 pp.)

*Weakness:* Athena has two main rivals who still reside in Olympus, Posedein and Hera. They have decided to plauge Athena with a petty curse, causing the modern world she wished to defend to poison her. Athena is vulnerable to radiation, and other "modern" toxins.

*Motivation:* Upholding the Greater Good.

ALLIES:

*Daedelus:* The same greek inventor who served as Freedom Force's power-armored champion. Freed of his immortality, Daedelus is now in his late 70's, and retired from the superhero life. He serves as Athena's mentor, assisstant and confidant. To the world at large, Daedelus is Toula's kindly old uncle. _(Daedelus will be a lesser PL version of the same Daedelus from the MnM Core book.)_

*Nia Kazan:* A first generation Greek-American, and aspiring lawyer, Nia was one of Toula's first graduate assistants. She lives in midtown, and has just started to practice law. Nia and Toula have had a rocky off-and-on romance for the last two years. The smart and attractive professional is not aware that Toula is an actual goddess, she instead thinks of her as an exceptional women with a kindly old uncle.

*Ares:* Athena's brother, more or less, who was exiled to Earth for he same crimes as she. Ares lived in Freedom City for a time, but could not resist the call of distant battles. Maximillon "Max" Prachett is now a prominate mercanary in the Thrid World, he only fights for causes he belives to be just, and does on occassion return to Freedom City to vist with his family.

LOCATIONS:

*Olympus:* _As Toki describes, above._

*Troy Towers Penthouse:* Athena and Daedelus maintain an extensive penthouse on the roof of the Troy Towers Hotel, overlooking Freedom City's larger bay. The apartment is furnished in a comfortable, but not lavish, fashion and is cosntaty being upgraded and tinkered with by Daedelus. _(Headquaters feat)_

ENEMIES:

*Eris Discordia:* Athena's twin, according to some myths, her cousin in others. Eris is the goddess of chaos, discord, and was exiled in the same rebellion as the others. Eris is a rather carefree goddess, who has enjoyed playign elborate jokes on her sister for aeons, and isn't about to stop now that she's a mortal! The Trojan War was one of Eris' more famous pranks, what might she be up to now?

*Dr. Jacob Mitchell:* An academic rival of Toula's, constantly plotting petty ways to discredit or embarass her professionally. Current chair of the department, Mitchell is a mysoginstic and bitter intellectual. Their feud seems both one-sided, and silly, condiering it started over who got to use the corner office.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Sen, are we doing PL 10 or PL 12, I got Apollo statted up at PL 10, and I see Athena is at PL 12 , just wondering


----------



## Thain (Mar 27, 2003)

PL 12? I should only be at 10... ::reviews character:: D'oh! I forgot about the +10 limit on Deflection! I'll correct that as soon as I get home to my copy of the rules... Unless someoen woudl be so kind as to remind me the cost-per-level of Deflection.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *PL 12? I should only be at 10... ::reviews character:: D'oh! I forgot about the +10 limit on Deflection! I'll correct that as soon as I get home to my copy of the rules... Unless someoen woudl be so kind as to remind me the cost-per-level of Deflection. *




2 for Deflection, the Shield is above the Power level limit as well


----------



## Thain (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay, editing the shield to the following:

*Shield +10* [_Extras:_ Deflection +10, Weapon +7 [_Extras:_ Mighty; _Power Stunts: Ranged]; Flaws: Device; Source: Divine; Cost: Variable pp]. (total: 24 pp.) 

Taking the 4 pp. gained from this and spending them on the following: 

*Commlink* [Feats: Radio Hearing, Radio Broadcast; Flaws: Devive] (total: 2 pp.)

*Grapple Line* [Swinging +2; Flaws: Device] (total: 2 pp.)


So, does that balance things out?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks good, Thain, as far as *Apollo* is concerned he is a playboy type, though he has powerful leadership ability, and very charismatic, he has fallen away from his godly tasks long ago, having left Olympus after the Hera debacle with the Furies, he assisted and then decided to stay behind, enjoying being around humanity once more... but now wishes to see his home and friends on Olympus...

*Apollo* and Ares I see as rivals, and the two have a friendly rivalry going, nothing overly violent, but they tussle from time to time... Apollo was there when Daedelus got his Immortality, and remembers him fondly, but I can see Athena and Apollo having their differences, since Apollo has become really laid back in his time on Earth... and gives off the demanor that he just wants to have a good time, though he is still a defender of life... he wants to have fun as well


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 27, 2003)

Very cool indead 
Sorry I have not posted the Current events yet, but I will in just a second. I want to wait until we get start (or just before) to say what makes the heroes come out and be heroic.

Tonight I will copy all the characters and look them over; but everyone looks good so far. 

The characters so far are... 

Apollo
Athena 
Harbinger 
Winter
Ursus Maior

all look REALLY good so far and very excited about this. Hope to see the last few characters posted here soon 

bkmanis glad to hear about Harbinger. I think he is a cool character just wanted to make sure he wasn't as I remember him in DC as he was kind of mean then (I think that he was wanted for some 600+ murders or something like that!!!)

Kajamba Lion the 3x3 (allies) are the most important for me and for the story so if you want to wait on the history that is fine. 

If all goes well I will start on Monday (3/31/03)


----------



## themaxx (Mar 28, 2003)

*Um...*

Where is Freedom City? How near to CA? Which Coast? anything, I'm confused...

I'll probably have been paying most attention to the storms and earthquakes, and this mysterious woman....

Disappearances are also concerning, and I'd like to look into them. But alas, I shall have to wait until our game starts and we have an IC thread. Oh well. =]


----------



## themaxx (Mar 28, 2003)

*Flaws*

I was just rereading the Flaws section (for another game), and realized that some of these make a bunch of sense for me. I'm fine with the character right now, so these are just to add for flavor and to let me shuffle more. 

WIth your approval, I'm considering making Super Senses Slow (Winter must focus his mind to shift into an animal perspective and heighten his observation). I also think that I like having Obscure be restricted in Range (from Normal to Touch or even Personal), and/or Uses. This fits the idea that Winter is channeling changes in the atmosphere around him and making dust fly up to cloud the air in his vicinity, and also that it takes some effort, and he cannot do it arbitrarily.

Let me know what you think, and whether these seem appropriate. If not, that's cool, and if so then I'll fool around a bit more with my points, and maybe add one or two things I had thought of that would fit.


----------



## Keia (Mar 28, 2003)

Okay he's my first pass at the character.  The source of his powers is genetic (he inherited some of them from his parents and some developed as offshoots of their powers).  My plan was for a guy that didn't do much damage but was hard to hit and could take a hit.  Definitely could use advice considering this is my first character built.

*James Duncan Rocket *  
_PL 10 _

James Rocket, or Jimmy to his friends, has been on his own for several years.  When he was sixteen, both of his parents went missing on a trip to Las Vegas.  They were declared dead and Jimmy has spent the last five years with an emptiness inside.  He grew up in a small mostly seniors community in Florida, where he had lived with his parents.  

Usually, James has rather amazing luck at just about anything.  However, occasionally the lucky one gets slapped with Fate’s backlash.  Fortunately for James, he has learned to take his licks when Fate comes calling for some payback.

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’9”
*Weight:* 165 lbs
*Eyes:* Violet
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 32 pts.] 
*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 20 +5
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 18 +4
*WIS:* 12 +1
*CHA:* 14 +2

*Defense:* 26 [10 + 5 Dex + 5 Power (Time Control) + 6 Purchased] [cost 12 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +10 [+5 Dex +5 Power]
*BAB:* +4 [cost 12 pts.] 
*Melee:* +6
*Ranged:* +9
*Speed:* 55’ [30 Base + 25 Power]

*Damage:* +12 [+2 Con +10 Power]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +10 [+5 Dex +5 Power]
*Will:* +1 [+1 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 5

*Superpowers:*
*Time control:* 5 Ranks, Extras: Precognition, Stunts: Time Freeze, Wall-Running  [Cost 52 pts.]
*Luck:* 5 Ranks,  [Cost 25 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 2 Ranks [Cost 4 pts.]
*Amazing Save – Damage:* 10 Ranks [Cost 10 pts.]

*Weakness:* Unlucky

*FEATS:* Heroic Surge, Immunity – Critical Hits, Durability  [Cost 6 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 5 pts.]
Computers +5 [1 rank]
Drive +6 [1 rank]
Gather Information +4 [2 ranks]
Knowledge
- Culture +5 [1 rank]
Sense Motive +2 [1 rank]
Spot +5 [4 ranks]

*Equipment:*
pending


----------



## Victim (Mar 28, 2003)

Michael Evans
*Security*  

STR 12
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 20
WIS 14
CHA 10
(26)

F: +2
R: +3
W: +10
D: +2 (+4 and protection +10)

Att: +2, +1s
(+14 Cyclone cannon, +10L, Auto or DC20 snare)
(+13 Missiles, +10 AE, or DC 20 Stun AE, 8 shots)
(+11 melee, +6s)

+2 base (6)

Def 13 (+3 dex)

Photographic Memory, Headquarters, Iron Will (6)

Computers 1, +9; Repair 1, +9; Concentration 1, +3; Science Engineering 3, +11; Craft Battlesuit 1, +9; Disable Device 1, +9; Medicine 1, +9; Knowledge Law 1, +9; Knowledge Superpowers 1, +9; Profession Engineer 1, +3

(6)

Super Int +3 (6pp, Training)
Amazing Save: Will +4 (4pp, Training)

(10)
------------------------------------------------------
Battlesuit (Device, Superscience): total 96 pp.

+10 Abilities: Energy Blast (+ Autofire, - Full damage), Protection (+ Immunities), Flight

Superflight (1)
Attack modes for EB: (3)
+10L Autofire (Cyclone 25mm rail cannon)
+10L Area 50 ft radius DC 20 Ref (Missile)
+10 Snare (DC 20 Ref) (glue rounds for Cyclone cannon)
+10 Stun (DC 20 Fort) Area, 8 Uses 50 ft radius, DC 20 Ref(Electro Stun missiles)

Immunities: Critical Hits, Disease, Heat, Cold, Pressure, Suffication, Poison, Radiation, Magnetic, Electricity

+5 Abilities: Super Strength +5 (- Full damage)

+3 Abilities: Obscure (15ft rad), Supersenses, Immoveability, Sensory Protection

Battle Computer: (24)
+8 base attack
Super Flight
Attack Focus-Cyclone Cannon
Imp Crit - Cyclone Cannon
Point Blank shot
Rapid shot
Precise shot
far shot
power attack

Sensors:
*super senses
Darkvision
See Invisible
Radio Heaing
Radio Broadcast

All out attack (stabilization based on Immoveability)
Toughness (interior shock dampening, aka padding)


----------



## Thain (Mar 28, 2003)

Sen:

I'll be postign the write-up for my Headquarters and for Daedelus-as-Sidekick this afternoon. Is there anything I should particularly have and/or avoid with either of them?


----------



## anonystu (Mar 28, 2003)

I just wanted to say that with eight other players, you should be more than fine without me, and I'll have just as much fun watching. That said, if you ever find yourself in need of players, I would be happy to accept that duty.


----------



## Thain (Mar 28, 2003)

*Daedelus*

Former resident scientist of Freedom Force, a man with a _long_ hostory of invention. Daedelus has a strong desitre to protect people, and ave them from the abuses of technology. He has only recently given up his immortality and has begun to age, he is  remakably fit and healthy although physically he is now in his late 60's. Although he has long since retired his famous golden battlesuit, his greatest gift, a keen intellect is as potent as ever.

*Daedelus: PL 9; Init +1 (Dex); Defense 17 (+6 Base, +1 Dex); Spd 30'. Atk +6 melee, +8 ranged; SV Dmg +3, Fort +3, Ref +2 Will +4; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 20, Wis 18, Cha 12.

Skills: Computers +17, Craft (electronics) +17, Disable Device +17, Knowledge (history) +14, Repair +17, Science 
(mechanics) +17, Science (all others, untrained) +13.

Feats: Immunity (disease, poison).

Powers: Super-Intelligence +10 *  [Source: Training; Cost: 20pp].

Equipment: Gadgets +6 [Source: Training; Cost: 6pp].

Sports Car [Base 15pp. with Invisibility +5(+10pp.) and Commlink (Radio Hearing/Broadcast; Flaw: Device 2 pp.) Source: Training; Cost: 27.pp]


 (* ) Daedelus' Super-Int exedes his PL limit.
____________________________________________________

Troy Towers Penthouse

Athena and Daedelus maintain an extensive eight-bedroom penthouse on the roof of the Troy Towers Hotel, overlooking Freedom City's larger bay. The apartment is furnished in a comfortable, but not lavish, fashion and is cosntaty being upgraded and tinkered with by Daedelus. The penthouse proper, only contains the complexes living space: eight-bedrooms, a large kitchen, the library, attached to the study, and a large and sunny tertace garden. The floor immediatly below the penthouse contains the "heavy" areas: Daedelus' laboratory, the complex's mainframe, generator and armory.

Communications: The penthouse has virtual-web access, satilite TV, and high-speed communications in nearly every room. 
This system is linked to the Internal Computer system, CASSANDRA.

Computer: The internal neural net, CASSANDRA runs the whole of the complex, a gifted near-AI with a pleasant 
personality, she sees to it, that her occupants are comfortable and safe.

Fire Prevention System: Standard fire-suppression system.

Garage: This is where the pairs ground vehicles are maintained, and serviced. It is actually located in the basement 
of the Tower, and can berached by a private highspeed eleator, or by the Tower's conventional emergancy stairs.

Reinforced Structure: Daedelus oversaw the construction of the Tower's back in his active days with Freedom Force, thus he was able to insist upon extensive reinforcements to nearly all of the building.

Laboratory: The private domain of Daedelus, this world class general purpose laboratory takes up nearly half of the complex's lower floor.

Library: This library is well stocked and, consists of printed works, and a massive computer database, several terabytes in size. Their is an overwhelming emphasis of Ancient Greek history (suprisingly little myhology), Law, Philosphy among the library's printed works. Athena is normally found in the library, her attached study, if not the kitchen. 

Living Space: This school can comfortably house up to 10 persons at any one time, although it has oly eight actual bedrooms. Currently only Daedelus and Athena live here, occuping the largest two rooms. Apollo, Ares, and a handful of other gods are not infrequent visitors, with one room specificaly set aside for Apollo. Athena's close freind, Nia, is also frenquently over to vist.

Power System: As part of Daedelus' plan to make the base more survivable, he has installed a powerful super-science generator to run the unit. Quite spectacular in design, the unit is a fusion of conventional relays and an Alien Hydrogen-Oxygen Fission reactor: the device is fueled by water, and the only waste matter is harmless O2!

Security System: Is oversee by the CASSANDRA super-compuer, and a dedicated expert system (who appears on the 
monitors as a wire-frame Owl) nicknamed "Bobu" by Daedelus, althogh he has never explained to AThena why.*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good Thain, cool deal and all that


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Um...*



			
				themaxx said:
			
		

> *Where is Freedom City? How near to CA? Which Coast? anything, I'm confused...
> *




I am not sure where it is either... I assume (and this is a big if) that it is where Seattle should be, and so that is kind of where I have placed it.




			
				themaxx said:
			
		

> *I was just rereading the Flaws section (for another game), and realized that some of these make a bunch of sense for me. I'm fine with the character right now, so these are just to add for flavor and to let me shuffle more.
> 
> WIth your approval, I'm considering making Super Senses Slow (Winter must focus his mind to shift into an animal perspective and heighten his observation). I also think that I like having Obscure be restricted in Range (from Normal to Touch or even Personal), and/or Uses. This fits the idea that Winter is channeling changes in the atmosphere around him and making dust fly up to cloud the air in his vicinity, and also that it takes some effort, and he cannot do it arbitrarily.
> 
> ...




These seem ok to me. Totally up to you want restriction you want to put on your character. Let me re-read slow for the Super-Senses but Obsure is fine with the range thing (although remember it can't be lower then 1pp/level)
-----

Keia and Victim, they look good so far, and I will read over them today. 

Thain these are both very cool with me. I will read them over. I will think about Daedelus, but I think I was going to give him cripple or something similar Weakness such that he is confined to a wheelchair without mechanic support (not a huge weakness when he can make a suit that would move his body). He was crippled during the LA Crisses, when the rest of Freedom Force disappeared or was killed. He has never talked about what happened there...


----------



## Thain (Mar 28, 2003)

WHat I'd really like to be able to do is have him "keep" his Super-Int at +10... But, PL limits and all.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2003)

That would be fine with me... it is Intelligence after all...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok thought I was going to be able to post some more backgroup today but work is killing me. Tommorow is the "wife's" day so I will post more Sunday.

I think that if all characters are posted and approved by Monday that I will start the game then


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 29, 2003)

Finished the 3x3 (-1 location) and added a power source for Ursus Maior.  Hope everyone's weekends are going well.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

*BUMP* because well, I like to bump stuff


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for the bump 

OK today I want to add in the final background info for your characters AND I also wanted to ask a couple of questions I had about some of the characters.

So questions and comments...

Tokiwong how did you get a *Taunt (5) +21*? I think it should be +19 right? Charisma +5, Super Charisma +10, five ranks of  Taunt. I don't think Attractive adds to that and I couldn't see any other bonuses. Other then that great character!

Kajamba Lion like the background and other info, great character also.

themaxx, chances look fine, also really like this character.

bkmanis, like this character also! Like the background and the powers are very cool.

Thain, Athena looks good and like all the base, etc. very nice.

Keia and Victim YES legacy heroes!!!! Anyway wanted to say great character and new takes on stuff. Really like both of them (really like the new take on Rocket!!!). But Victim need some alias etc. It will all lead into getting all the characters together is all.

-----
AND this leads me into why I wanted the allies etc. Within the last 24, one of your ALLIES has disappeared. You can choose who BUT it has to be someone that you care for a great deal and they have to be "normal" and it can't be one of the other player characters  so Thain, I think there is only one of your Ally that you can choose from but that is cool...

I will post this in the background stuff above also... but basically you talked with this person within the last 48 hours and you were going to touch base with them again but they seem to have vanished without a trace in the last 24 hours. No clues (as of yet) to where they have gone or who took them... except that in all cases black clad men and/or women where seen in the victims building or place of business by witnesses...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

Taunt gets synergy bonus from having a Bluff (5)  so that is whre the extra 2 points come from


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

OH right ok now I get it 
Wow thats a good score


----------



## themaxx (Mar 31, 2003)

*ALIAS disappearance*

By alias do you mean friend/ally? So each of us has had somebody important to us disappear recently? That is how I read your message, but I wanted to confirm. Do you want us to provide any further details or story?

I'm excited to get started.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

ARK... I hate when I do that... yes one of your allies has recently disappeared (Gowd I am dumb sometimes and I hate spell check)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

Don't post yet, but here is sort of Issue #0 and 1 of Beyond Freedom over in the Playing the Game section...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=46216

I want to do one more part and then we will start the game. Also I want everyone to decide who among their Allies has vanished!! You can post over on the other M&M thread what actions you might be taking before the game starts


----------



## themaxx (Mar 31, 2003)

*...sorry...*

You might want to copy-edit the posts over at the story thread, since there seem to be a number of instances where spell-check has done some replacements for you that are not ... correct. It reads somewhat weirdly in some places.

Btw, dibs on green for my posting color, for dialogue.


----------



## Victim (Mar 31, 2003)

Maybe there's a synergy bonus on the taunt from something.  Toki beat me to it.

Sorry, I was planning on doing my background and such last night, but my face to face game lasted a long time, finally.

Real Name: Michael Evans
Code name: Security

Alpha Base: To whom did this abandoned underground base belong?  Alpha Base is an hidden underground complex that links into a number of access tunnels that emerge at various points in the city.  The complex was apparently abandoned following the "incident" in LA and the backlash against costumed criminals and crime fighters that followed.  After discovering one of the entrances while jogging - an area of repeated power use produced a lingering field that disrupts EM signals, Mr. Evans appropriated the apparently undiscovered base for his own use.  The original equipment had been removed, but Michael moved some equipment into place, using his savings and engineering contacts to aquire items.  A Mr. Fusion generator, computer system, some rapid prototyping gear, and up to date security systems, among other things, have been installed.  However, a decorator has yet to be hired; so visitors find unadorned (except maybe by disks and print outs) walls, floors and ceilings of concrete gray, in addition to the security systems.

Erikson-Xavier Sciences Group:  Following the retirement of most superheroes/villains into civilian life, people with unusual abilities began entering business.  Megacorporations, not planning on rejecting potential profits, began to wonder on how to best utilize these super skilled individuals.  Can the super science gadgets used by former heroes be mass produced, and if so, then how?  What value does a mutant with magnetic powers add to the production of electrical equipment?  How can security be maintained against incorporeal, mind reading, invisible, etc supers?  2 firms developed special expertise in the field of harnassing or countering paranormal abilities.  After 7 years, the firms consolidated since much of the initial hurdles had been overcome and the market no longer supported 2 companies.  The Erikson-Xavier Sciences Group employs consultants trained in normal engineering and science disciplines who also keep up to date on superscience developements.

Mary Evans: Mary is Mike's younger sister.  She's a corporate attorney for Vasta Corp (hehe).   She's pragmatic, ambitious, and arrogant, but is pretty nice once you get to know her.  After the death of their parents in LA, Mike became her legal guardian for a while and still continues to check up on her.  She attempts to discourage his interference.  In order to clear up a point on laws regarding self defense, Mike recently sent a vid mail.  At first, he just thought that she was busy.  Not thinking much about it, he checked the laws from a different source (and then tested his armor). But after her absence from work, he begans to get a bit suspicious that something more serious is going on.  Especially with all the kidnappings in the news.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 31, 2003)

Elizabeth Brenner will be Harbinger’s missing ally.  She is one of the few people he truly cares about.

bkmanis


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

OK I am a dork, I wanted to use this one for OCC as I started it and can change the title. Anyway post who is missing here AND what you are doing to looking them up.

Sorry for being so stupid today... work is crazy and so am I 

I re-read my posts over there and changed the wording that was supid and my spell-checked ones. Sorry about that... I am the worldest worst speller and have to be careful


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey there.  Thanks for the kind words, Sen. 

Audrey Murrell.  If it had to be someone he cares about, then out of the three, he cares about her most.  He'd probably invited her over for dinner (or had been trying to reach her, she was heading out the door, asked him to call back the next day, that sort of thing).  

As for what Ursus is doing, he's probably lounging around his apartment, stretching/lifting weights/watching a movie.  Just relaxing.  Possibly working, but not necessarily so.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

*Danny Williams*, he usually gives Apollo at least once a day, though there have been brief instances where he has missed a day, though rare, and never like this.  Besides they were supposed to go out, and orkour together, and Danny missed a good workout session, especially since Apollo found a place where many of the models worked out at...

Apollo had done some fact checking, and found tht Danny simply dissapeared and hearing of these strange black clad figures, he decides that perhaps it is time he brings these goons to justice, Olympus style... maybe he should contact Athena, she was in town afterall...

_Apollo will try and get in contact with Athena, and fish out his costume, essentially it is a yellow suit with black trim, and a blue outline of the sun on the chest, matching his blue hair.... A long a blue cape flows from his shoulders, and the underneath is a scintillating collection of gold twinklies..._


----------



## themaxx (Apr 1, 2003)

Curse you Victim, and your little sister too! 

*grin*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

OK looks like a few have their NPC picked out... so far...

Winter - one question, do you have an apartment or anything like that with any kind of modern tech? If not you still had the dream while you were sleeping in the park or whereever and then after you woke up you show one of those pay-vidphone near by and on impluse when to it, show the blinking light and saw the same message.

Ursus Maior - did you want to investigate anything in that first 24 hours?

Harbinger - did you want to investigate anything in that first 24 hours?

Apollo - no problem about the custume, you guys are pretty rich and can get something like that. When you contact Athena you discover that someone she cares about is also missing.  

Security - did you want to do anything else about looking into Mary's disappearance?


----------



## themaxx (Apr 1, 2003)

Winter probably don't have an apartment, instead using occasional hostels when I need to sleep in human form, but usually relying on a semisolid form to sleep or roam. 

Winter would have various addresses at which he could be reached, vid-phone being a standard, so the checking of 'mail' is not a problem. He would do that once or twice a day usually, although this dream might shake up his routine.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

OK if you want to post about what you are going to do to get to the Wellingford Complex, how you are going to approch, precautions you are taking, etc. go ahead and post them over on Beyond Freedom (M&M PbP) Issue #1 - Loves Lost?!

Tomorrow I will really start up the game (today I am going home and going to bed as I have "brain-fry" from work)


----------



## Victim (Apr 1, 2003)

Check with any of her known friends.  If she's been definitely missing for a couple days or so, then file a missing persons report.  Michael probably doesn't have the information on places that she hangs out, and probably wouldn't have the authority to look through her stuff to check.


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

Background for Jimmy Rocket:

*Allies:*

_With his famous parents missing or dead, and no other known family, Jimmy has had to rely on his friends and contacts elsewhere._

1) Karen Stevens:  Jimmy's high school and college best friend who lives in Florida.  He has told her about his strange abilities and she's helped with testing them out.  A future teacher by trade, the twenty year old is his best friend and confidante (though she may want more).

2) Tim Hines:  Unsure of whether this is an ally or not, but Mr. Hines is a private detective that contacted Jimmy to tell him he had information about his family.  When Jimmy arrived in Freedom City, Mr. Hines had gone missing.  Desperate to find out about his family, Jimmy is pursuing Mr. Hines whereabouts.

3) Duncan Summers:  In his mid-nineties, Duncan Summers is Jimmy's great grandfather (unknown to Jimmy).  Duncan has been keeping tabs on his namesake for some time and has helped out Jimmy financially (secretly of course).

*Enemies:*

_Jimmy is just starting out as a hero (note - no hero name yet) and hasn't had time to make enemies.  Any enemies he does have are either old enemies of his parents or people just angry at Jimmy._

1) Professor Vincent Wright: A professor at the Florida university Jimmy attends, he was an accidental victim of Jimmy's powers.  Unable to explain what happened, the professor has been riding Jimmy hard in and out of school.  In fact, Jimmy had to go over the Professor's head to get the excused leave of absence to head to New York to find his family.  As a side note, AEGIS is currently backing the grant that Prof. Wright is working under.

2) and 3) Unknown.

*Locations:*

1) Park Hotel Efficiencies: the only location currently is his Freedom City efficiency apartment (rented to the end of the month).  Jimmy has only been in Freedom City for a few days, but this is where he bunks.

2) and 3) To be editted in.


----------



## Sildean (Apr 1, 2003)

Hiya! I am a friend of themaxx and an avid roleplayer, both tabletop and post-based, and I deeply regret not having found this site a little earlier so I could have joined. I really like the theme of this game a lot and plan to keep up to date on it, so if at any time an alternative player or a fill-in is needed, I would be more than happy to take on that role. Or, if the Almighty and Omniscient GM would like an NPC played by someone, I could try and do that as well 

I look forward to reading the next installments!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome to the boards, Sildean.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

welcomes and greetings True Beleiver... nice to have a lurker


----------



## Thain (Apr 1, 2003)

Okay, it will have to be *Nia* that has gone missing; Toula and she had gotten into another of there arguments last weekend, and had both kind of stewed for a few days. They were due to meet for dinner to talk and work things out (Daedelus had decided to "take in a late movie" that night, as he knew how these things usually worked themselves out...  )

When Nia never showed, Toula began to grow very concerned...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi Sildean, nice to meet ya. Hmm right now I am pretty full but I will keep you in mind if we have some opening OR if I can handle more people. This is only the second time I have tried to run one of the PbP and as I failed the first time I want to make sure I get it right now time. If I get more confident later I might add some more people, and will let you know. Kewl? Hope you read and stay interested. 

Kewl, everyone has who is missing... ok I will wait a bit to see how everyone is approching the building before posting again.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *Okay, editing the shield to the following:
> 
> Shield +10 [Extras: Deflection +10, Weapon +7 [Extras: Mighty; Power Stunts: Ranged]; Flaws: Device; Source: Divine; Cost: Variable pp]. (total: 24 pp.)
> 
> So, does that balance things out? *



_

Had a question about this Thain, but I think the cost for this is 26 PP correct? 

Deflection (-1 flaw) 1PP/level [Level 10 =10PP] + Weapon (+1 extra) 2PP/level [Level 7= 14PP] + Stunt. So I think you would only have two extra PPs... right?_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

A couple of other things that I noticed. No big deals just minor stuff...

Kajamba Lion - I think that as I am giving 2/1 Skill ranks, that with Claws you should get +4 to your climb instead of only two. Also according to the errata, you can use Charisma OR Strength for Intimidate. This would me you could have +12 or +21 your choice  Of course another thing that I saw on the errata you are suppose to have at least 1 rank in Super-Senses to get Scent, Blind-Sight, etc so you might have to come up with a couple of points for that, sorry

themaxx I think your Reflex save should be +3 not four. Also I am going to, at least with my notes on your character, split your Spot, Listen and Search for those times you don't have your Super-Senses up. 

Tokiwong and Thain - noticed that Athena has Mental Link (Apollo) but Apollo does not. As I read it you both have to have this feat in order to use it. Also Thain Athena needs her skills  Just so that I know what you are rolling.

Only ones I see right now...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll fiddle around with the numbers to work in the rank of super-senses a bit later tonight.    Thanks for the heads up, Sen.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## themaxx (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry for the late post. Work was a hell of a day today. Usually I would have no trouble posting from work, but it was a hugely long day. I'll be more regular in the future, I swear it.  =]

I'll post a reaction to what's going on in the morning, but for now, sleep!


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

For the curious, or easily amused, you might want to sneak a peak at my latest work of sheer boredom: theBeyond Freedom Micro Heros!

Also, you can gaze in awe at the really ugly Mcro Heros for Toki's Generation Legacy game. If you like what you see, I'll do some more... and yes, I know that not everyone is here, or that I've got your costume quite right, but what do you want for free?

Btw, Ursa, do you have any clue how hard it is to draw a /bear/ in bitmap?


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2003)

I might draw something later on today.  What kinds of files does that IMG button support?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

LoL those are great 

Well yesterday and today I have been having a lot of network problems so I have not gotten to post as often as I would have liked. It happens so don't worry about any delays. 

If you do edit your character that is fine, just give me a heads up so I can look them over


----------



## Keia (Apr 2, 2003)

Sen,

I've got 6 power points to spend yet for Jimmy.  I was either going to buy a couple of feats like power immunity, dodge and evasion (Which I'm not sure are worth it for my character - at least the dodge and evasion parts) or an energy blast (full power limited) sort of a thing that did non-lethal damage (sort of a rocked by the events of your past kinda thing).

Any suggestions?  Team?

Keia


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, you said you wanted a character with strong defense right?

Extra Amazing Save powers might be useful, or toughness.  You might want to look into a form of healing or regen based on accelerating time around a wound so it heals faster.  Maybe some skills/skill feats with the idea that you always have plenty of time and thus do a better job.  Maybe a cheap Time-skip power, Time Travel with a short "distance" (so very few ranks) and foward only flaw.  Maybe some temporal duplicates.  Fatigue or Paralyze might work too if you can get them as power stunts.

Of course, I don't have the book, so my ideas might not be very good.  I made some characters over break and took them with me, so I only had to edit my character a little bit.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 2, 2003)

*images*

So Thain, think you can do a dirty looking man with some leaves in his hair, wearing a loincloth made of plant matter? 

Or just a human sized yellow-green radiation blob, or a flock of birds, or a swarm of bees. That would work too. =]

Very cool btw.


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes, as a matter of fact I can... keep checking that link, I keep adding more stuff. In the future, maybe, I'll break thigns into individual images and clear up the layout.

For now, suffer...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thain_
> *Btw, Ursa, do you have any clue how hard it is to draw a /bear/ in bitmap?*




No, I don't, but I can certainly imagine.   That's a cool little site you've got there.  If you do decide to do up Ursus at some point in the future, let me know.  I'd love to see how you picture him (and also to see how a bear bitmap comes out).



> _Originally posted by Sen Udo-Mal_
> *If you do edit your character that is fine, just give me a heads up so I can look them over.*




I've fixed up Ursus's stat block per your request.  Having Super-Senses makes a lot more sense than having the Indomitable Will feat.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Sen,
> 
> I've got 6 power points to spend yet for Jimmy.  I was either going to buy a couple of feats like power immunity, dodge and evasion (Which I'm not sure are worth it for my character - at least the dodge and evasion parts) or an energy blast (full power limited) sort of a thing that did non-lethal damage (sort of a rocked by the events of your past kinda thing).
> 
> ...




I like the ones that Victim suggested. If you wanted an attack power you might take Strike (as an extra to Time Control) and say you are hitting someone a couple dozen times, but the "rocked by events of the past" might be pretty interesting also...


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

Okay, I've added Winter (sorry, but a leaf-loin clothe looked too weird; how about a normal loincloth and some moss?), also, my take on Mystery Floating Woman, now with Real Glowing Action©!

And, the hardest oen so far... Ursa Major! Okay, so he's a more hybrid Man-Bear than an actual bear, but I'm still pretty impressed with myself!

I figure, if Hank McCoy can suddenly mutate into a lion because the book got a new artist, than Ursa can do the same!

http://www.geocities.com/ishida_cm/legacy.html


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Sen,

Can I add a Power stunt of Superspeed (wallrunning) to the Time Control Power I have.  Otherwise, I suppose I could just take it as a feat - since basically they are the same cost.

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes... reading Time Control power it says that you can take any Super-Speed Extra as a Time Control extra; so I would think that the Stunts should work also.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay so here's how I'll spend the rest of my points:

Wall Running stunt:  2 Points

Regeneration 2 Ranks: 4 points

Keia

ps. I'll update the character noted earlier


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 3, 2003)

*Thain* — that's too cool.    Ursus is currently a bear man, so that's right on the money.  The problem is that he's slowly becoming a real bear and he doesn't know where that'll end.

Best,
tKL


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

Hrm, can't see any new pics up yet. Looks like your bandwidth is getting crunched. I'll try to take a look in the morning, perhaps they are just not updated yet. I'm curious to see what your visualization of Winter is...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 3, 2003)

Couple quick things — it's Urs*us*, not Ursa (I changed it because the constellation is feminine and Ford's a guy...er, guy-bear-thing, at least...either way, he's masculine).    The other thing is just me, but I'm having a hard time reading themaxx's posts because of the brown coloring — is this just me?  I like it.  It's just rough on the black background.  

I just wanted to throw these two things out there.  I'm really enjoying the game otherwise.

Best,
tkL


----------



## Thain (Apr 3, 2003)

Bloody Geocities... between the Micro Heros and my main website at that address, for another PBeM RPG I'm in, my bandwidth has gone to hell.

It doesn't help that I have to keep these pics as *.bmp format, because savign them as jpeg's just completly destroys the color. (See the first Generation Legacy pics- ugh!) Anyoen know how to convert them to gif or jpeg without losing the color?


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

*Post colors*

Are my whole posts coming out brown? My intention is to use normal (off-yellow) and then green for dialogue. Tell me how these colors look to you:

BLUE 
GREEN 
CHOCOLATE
PURPLE 
LIME 
ORANGE

I could switch colors if that would work better. I could even drop the coloring, but I find it very helpful.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

I can see ORANGE the best, just as an FYI


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

*Powers...*

I realize that currently I'm using just about all my powers at once, but it does make sense, I think.

I frequently use Plant Sense and Plant Control to try to get a view of a potential conflict from many angles, and possibly to teleport in to a good position. I also will ensare foes with plants to immobilize them without harming them.

One question: While Incorporeal, I have an Energy Blast (or Energy Field) attack. But can that hurt people without me taking the Ghost Touch extra? I'm not sure, but if I need Ghost Touch, I don't think I can take it, because Incorporeal is just a side effect of Alternate Form, so I can't take extras. Or does a blast of radiation affect people no matter what?

I'm confused...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

as far as the rules are concerned you need the ghost-touch extra, or mental to affect other creatures while incorpereal... that is my take on it


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

I've got very limited knowledge on this system, but I agree with Tokiwong that you would need ghost-touch to affect people.

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Correct. You can put extras, on an extra though (at least I think you can from the discussions over on the GR board). So without Ghost Touch in your Radition form you can't effect coperal beings. You can switch to your flock of birds and use it though...

NOTE that re-reading Incorporeal you also have to pick one type of physical attacks that still effect you (examples melee attack, ranged attacks, energy blast) that still effect you. As an radiation cloud I am not sure... maybe water attack or something like that??? (not really much of a science guy) 

Using all your powers the way you descriped sounds fine with me, but note that you are in an advanced, heavily industrial park... not lots of plants around (except maybe potted planet here and there... I might also rule that there is a tree line running though part of the area, etc)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Post colors*



			
				themaxx said:
			
		

> *Are my whole posts coming out brown? My intention is to use normal (off-yellow) and then green for dialogue. Tell me how these colors look to you:
> 
> BLUE
> GREEN
> ...




I'm sorry.  It's just the dialogue — and I had no idea that was green!    Any of those are better than the green, but I'll second that the orange is better for dialogue, although I can read the chocolate, too.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

Dang it.  I wasn't copying your style Kajamba Lion.  I'd been writing that post for a couple hours on and off.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

No beef, *Victim*.    I just thought that a terse hard-boiled style might be appropriate for a comic book PbP.  It's my little attempt to mimic screenwriting and hard-boiled fiction all at once. 

*Tokiwong*:  Not a problem.  It plays better that way, I think.  It's funny, makes sense, and feels comic bookish.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

Just have to say I'm enjoying reading the game. And having the "privelige" (cough, cough) of running Victim's first version of Security, I can't wait to see what the brutal, cold-hearted killing machine will do next.

This looks like a great game.


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Just have to say I'm enjoying reading the game. And having the "privelige" (cough, cough) of running Victim's first version of Security, I can't wait to see what the brutal, cold-hearted killing machine will do next.
> 
> This looks like a great game. *




Want some cheese with your whine?  Don't complain when your 10 minute cheapo villains lose to my painstakingly crafted character.  Besides, the errata changed the way my secondary attack modes work.  Also, you were the one launching DC 38 ramming attacks.

BTW, I still think the original is the most powerful.  Check out JusticeMan.  

STR 20
DEX 14
CON 20
INT 10
WIS 10
CHA 12

26

Skills (4) total 30

Diplomacy, Profession, Spot, Listen

Feats: (8, 38 total)
HQ
Superflight
Durability
Toughness

Bab +8 (24, 62)

Apothesis Process: +10 Super Strength, Protection, Immunities (8 ranks), Regeneration, Flight, Super Senses, Super Con (Fort and Con checks) Source: superscience - nanomachines

8(1+ 3+1+1+1+1+1+2) = 8(11) = 88
2(1 + 3+1+1+1+1+2) = 2(10) = 20
Powers = 108, 170 total

Vulnerability: Magentic attacks
Naive

+20
170/170 spent

Actually, some kind of upgraded boost power might work better than Super strength+Super con, but I don't have the rules for boost.  Flight might be replaced with running and/or leaping.  Supersenses would be easy to remove as well.  The nano machines can be turned off or otherwise neutralized with magnetic fields.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 4, 2003)

Ghost Touch: I understand this rationale, but it seems weird to me that an inherent power of Alternate Form (Energy) would be hamstrung like that. I assume then that my Energy Field wouldn't work either? I'll look into the boards and get back to you.

Incorporeal: I updated my original character posting to specify my vulnerability: unarmed attacks. As a radiation body, only pure organic force can get to him, being so heavily altered by the harmful radiation. 

Radiation: Water sounds fine, or maybe solid elements, or Earth? Not sure what to do, but let me know when you decide...

Plants: I'll probably be scouting around for plants and such often. Just let me know what kind of density there is and maybe what I can see. I leave it in your hands. (This is, by the way, why I find this to be a somewhat odd and poor power. It leaves a lot to DM control, like a favored enemy ability for example. But that's another rant.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

Yea I understand everything you are saying. It is hard with those kinds of powers... I will just have to be careful and try and make sure that you have somekind of planet life around...

Re-reading Alternate Form (energy) it kind of almost sounds like you don't need Ghost Touch to effect the normals; as you are also vulnerable to energy that works against your energy type. Let me post the question over on the GR boards to see if Steve K would answer (I will read the FAQ string also).


----------



## themaxx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Incorporeal and powers*

http://www.greenronin.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=934&sid=ba8344f08ebbf6695857fa70548d4d2e

search for Incorporeal, look for a question about halfway down, about paired powers (a la Alternate Form)

This link leads me to believe that I can use the Energy Blast just fine while Incorporeal, in my Alternate Form. 

Final say to the GM of course (rule 0!).


----------



## themaxx (Apr 4, 2003)

For now, can I assume I can use my energy blast, since that seems logical and backed up by the online message boards?

If so, I'm gonna start blasting soon, since some serious weird excreta is going down. 

Keep me posted on the plant thing, since I'll use it if I can, but if not, so be it.

How do you want to do combat actions and initiative and stuff? I sense a fight breaking out...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes for right now you can assume that. I am thinking that you have 2 things that effect you in this form. Right now my guess is Unarmed attacks and maybe solid elementals (earth/water attacks... I know that is two BUT these are fairly rare). What do you think? Other thoughts??


----------



## themaxx (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, water already counters Fire and Electricity, as per the book, so I'd say Earth/Stone would make sense. Not sure what that means in game though.

Also, going with the whole organic theme of Unarmed Strikes, what about doing anything Organic/Living affects Radiation? Or would that be too counterintuitive. 

Lead/Metal could also work. Maybe I'm only hurt by things that would normally absorb radiation harmlessly.

EDIT: New Link to follow
http://www.greenronin.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2387&highlight=incorporeal+energy


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

Oops, I thought range increments were 10' per attack level.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 8, 2003)

Range increments are power rank x 10’ according to page 126 under range Penalty heading.  Range attacks have a maximum range of 10 increments, thrown weapons are the only exception.

bkmanis


----------



## themaxx (Apr 8, 2003)

Is this the rule? My rule book is in borrow mode right now...

Also, I can take two attacks in a round, cause they're each a half-action, right? 

Finally, Sen: Can you let me know more about the plant matter and status around here? A tree or two I can manipulate perhaps?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

D'OH I am a dork  
Yes Normal Range is Rank x10ft. For some reason I read this two weeks ago and remembered it as 5ft. My mistake I am sorry about that. OK So it would not effect much last round but I will re-adjust for next round (Security missed by more then 2 on the second attack).

Also themaxx, I am pretty sure you can only take one attack action a round, unless you have a Feat that allows you multiple attacks (Rapid Fire, Rapid Strike, Multifire, etc).

There are a few small trees (10-15ft) left still in a small park like area in the courtyard.

Just as an FYI Harbinger, you can see Brimstone, DeathKnight, Thumper, and Marguess. 

Lastly ... Thain??? I was thinking about posting Round 2 but would like to get Athena's action. What are others thoughts about this? Should I wait to hear from Thain or kind of assume what Athena is going to do with your action (I would assume attacking one of the badguys and I might roll randomly to see who)


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that only one 1/2 action can be an attack.  Otherwise, rapid shot and the autofire extras would be pretty pointless.

Dang it.  I should probably go and buy the book or something.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

Well see, yes an attack is a Half Action, but you can only normally take one Attack action in a round unless you have a Feat that allows you more. So you can Move and then Attack, Attack and then Move, or you can make a Double Move in one round. If you have a Feat that allows you more attacks in one round, then you can take only a 5ft step and take your Attacks


----------



## themaxx (Apr 8, 2003)

I stand corrected. I've edited my post.

I'll reread some sections of the book when I get home tonight, but for now I'll just fire once and move. Gotta remember how all systems are different (I've got spycraft on the mind right now, sorry).

Sen: After this I'm going to try to entangle some folks in the trees, just FYI.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

Kewl and totally understand themaxx and I happen to really like that rule in Spycraft also (happen to really like Spycraft also). Yes there are trees around. It would take them a round or two to move over to anyone. 

Also I had another rules question for people... Grappling (going to be happening soon ) and looking at the rules - You make an attack roll and make a grapple check. If you grapple someone can you try and hurt them that round or do you have to wait a round to start hurting them? It doesn't say and I know in D&D unless you have Improved Grapple you have to wait a round to start inflicting damage (at least I think you have to). Improved Grapple in M&M just lets you pin someone with one hand (so that I guess if you had Rapid Strike you could grapple someone and then the next round you could do damage to them with your grapple and punch them also?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

I think that works Sen, allowing them the second normal attack if they have Rapid Strike... and even though the rules don't state that, in Legacy, I allowed Billy to do grapple and do damage in the same turn with a throw


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2003)

A couple of random questions/points (don't have the books handy):

1)  Can you use a hero point to have a villain try and make a successful save again?  (If so, Jimmy will use one on Marguess)

2)  When you absorb a power do you get the extras from that power as well?  

3)  Either way, does absorb have a limit on the power cost that can be absorbed (and does the extras affect that)?  I know you don't get the power stunts, (because you need absorb feats for that).

4)  Do you lose a previous (but stil active) absorb when absorbing something new (unless you have multiple targets)?


Finally, I wanted to note that Jimmy moved back to his original position at 110 feet away from Marguesse after his attack.

Keia


----------



## themaxx (Apr 10, 2003)

The wording on Plant Control isn't too clear or inspiring for me, but I took it anyway. How do you think it should work in terms of snaring people with trees? I don't actually have the Animate Plants extra I should note, but I do get Snare (and some sort of basic plant manipulation) for free. If it was just Snare I'd think it was kind of lame. 

I also did not realize how far away the trees were from everybody. Perhaps I can have them twist and writhe to grab at the two nearest people? I'll go by your ruling/judgement on this.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *A couple of random questions/points (don't have the books handy):
> 
> 1)  Can you use a hero point to have a villain try and make a successful save again?  (If so, Jimmy will use one on Marguess)
> 
> ...




1. I am pretty sure you can't use a Hero point to effect someone else rolls. The only thing close is with Luck, under Stunts Counter Luck where you can stop someone from spending a Point; and Jinx where you can increase the DC with your Luck.

2. I am not sure about Absorption, do you mean like with Apollo who shots and Energy blast and has a Dazzle effect? I am not sure, but my first thought would be no. If you mean Drain, like what Marguess did to Ursus, then when you drain the main power ALL extra's  also dropped to 0... 

3. Drain effects up to it's Power Ranks in a Power. So Marguess who has Drain +10 ranks can Drain up to one +10 Power at a time. Any extra's on the will Drop to 0 also. Stunts are separate correct and unless she takes Extra Attribute can't effect them. I am pretty sure there is no limit, you can Drain as many people as you want. Absorption does have a limit on how much you can store at a time. 

4. I am not sure I understand this one. Marguess is using two different powers here. First she has Absorption with Boost and Energy Blast as an extra. Attacks made against her can be used to either Boost her Super-Strength OR fire an Energy Blast of the same type of energy as she has Absorbed. Both of these cost her a 1/2 action to use. She can store x10 her ranks in energy and each time she uses one of these powers it cost her that much energy (so when she shot Ursus with an Energy Blast she used 8 points that she had absorbed from the guards blasters). Her Drain is a separate and can be used to drop any Power that she might want up to Rank +10. This is a touch attack and the target gets a DC save against it.  

OH I read that wrong about where you wanted to be. OK I will edit it.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

themaxx said:
			
		

> *The wording on Plant Control isn't too clear or inspiring for me, but I took it anyway. How do you think it should work in terms of snaring people with trees? I don't actually have the Animate Plants extra I should note, but I do get Snare (and some sort of basic plant manipulation) for free. If it was just Snare I'd think it was kind of lame.
> 
> I also did not realize how far away the trees were from everybody. Perhaps I can have them twist and writhe to grab at the two nearest people? I'll go by your ruling/judgement on this. *




Right I re-read it also and thought that you could Animate them without the extra; my mistake I will edit it. Hmm it does say you can have limited movement with them and can cause them to grow to full maturaty in a round... I am not sure what you could do with them right now. Maybe if someone was within 30ft of them or something... It seems that you are going to have to get them closer to get it to work...


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

Sen,

Yeah, I got confused between drain and absorb.  Thanks for being patient and answering my silly questions so well.

Keia

p.s.  Looking back at this fight, so far it appears that Jimmy has just run around in circles.  I'm trying to help out guys, really!  At least, I burning off villian points.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

No problem... and yes you are all burn up Villain points 

I have noticed that in M&M games that combat can take a lot of extra time with Villain and Hero points. I like this aspect but yea it can make battle take a while also.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

Sen,

Jimmy used heroic surge to get an extra partial action.  He took it before moving toward Marguesse to time stop Brimstone.  

Keia.

p.s. you probably didn't notice my post change - I did it at 1:30 in the morning last night.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

Crap... yep I copies your action yesterday and did not re-read it this afternoon so missed what you where doing... sorry. OK this will change ALLOT as you needed your luck to hit Marguess. If you use it to hit Brimstone, Marguess is NOT paralysis and Ursus might not be able to hit with power attack... sorry about that TOTALLY my mistake. IF you want to use a Hero Point to hit Marguess then it might still go off so I will save those notes. Thoughts?


----------



## themaxx (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm a bit confused, since it looks like nothing happened on my initiative...

I think I want to look for the mysterious source of 'force.' I'll stay darkened (a small radius, maybe 3'), and look around. I will take any chance to have trees grab enemies.

I'm going to be very busy this weekend, so I apologize in advance if my posting is slow or brief. I'll be happy to let Sen do stuff for me if I don't predetermine it, and I'll do my best.

For now I'd like to try to immobilize any enemies with the trees (not sure what move they should have, if any), or I'll blast and/or chase folks who are still up (and slightly hurt). Sound good for now?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

Yea sorry I might not have been very clear with what Winters could do... You saw Mercury Mercenary pop around the building and attack Apollo and then run. That building was a ways off, so that you would have to charge in order to get to the corner if you wanted to try and attack him (you are not sure if he took cover or anything like that though...
You kind of saw where Marionette was and that was one round away from the trees getting over there to try and grab her (concentration this round, grapple in round 5). OR you could just shot blind, etc into the area to try and hit her...


----------



## Victim (Apr 11, 2003)

Can Extra Effort be used to get another 1/2 action?  I was thinking of going all out against Brimstone this round by rapid shooting AoE missiles, but I need move to trap deathknight too.  BTW, please stay away from Brimstone.  Since he probably has a bad reflex save, he'll probably take full effect from the missiles even if I miss.  But I can only attack like that if there's no people and things that shouldn't blown up in the area.  Say yes to mass destruction.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 12, 2003)

Might want to say that over the loud speekers or something as your group does not have radios or anything 

Well I don't think that you can take extra action without Heroic Surge... only because under the Heroic Surge it says that "Any further uses of Heroic Surge in the same day cause you to become fatigued (unless you spend a Hero Point to overcome the fatigue.)" that sort of leads me to believe that the only way to take this is if you have that Heroic Feat. 

Now Under Extra Effort you can use Increase Movement where you double your movement for a round (so you could have gone 100ft this last round) if that is what you are thinking. That also causes faigue unless you spend a Hero point to overcome it.


----------



## Victim (Apr 12, 2003)

Okay, I thought that since you could use extra effort to pick up power stunts and stuff, that it could duplicate a feat like heroic surge.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

Actually, let's just let it go.  It's fine the way it played out, I'll start after Brimstone after we knock out Marguesse and return to the fray.

Just wanted to say I think you're great job trying to keep this many people going in a jumbled chaotic combat.

Keep up the good work
Keia


----------



## themaxx (Apr 13, 2003)

Until I have more time, I'd like to leave my actions to Sen to interpret. I'm going to try to isolate/immobiize/disable Marionette, probably by using the plants or a radiation blast. Sound good for now? Tomorrow my life returns to semi-normal, and I'll try to narrate more...

ALSO: I'm going to assume that last round (since no action was really listed) that I got closer to Marionette or Merc. Merc., and moved plants? (even though I can't technically animate them??) I'm confused. Let's say I'll help isolate and point out marionette (I've got some kind of bead on him) and shoot. Sound good for now?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Okay, I thought that since you could use extra effort to pick up power stunts and stuff, that it could duplicate a feat like heroic surge. *




hmm that is actually a pretty good point. You can use Extra effort to get an stunt, but it doesn't say anything about feats. It doesn't say you can't take them but I am not 100% sure either way. What are other's thoughts about this? I don't mind either way but then I am not 100% sure I want people to be able to pick up feats with Hero points...


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

I can see both sides of this debate.  On one side, power stunts are effectively feats: they are described as such and cost the same amount.  On the other side, the rules don't allow for it and the little gm voice in me says that there would be problems.

If it was allowed, all of the prerequisites would have to be met for the feat to acquire it for a hero point for one round.

I'll look on the Green Ronin boards for a potential answer.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2003)

Okay, no big deal.  I just misunderstood the rules.  

I was planning on getting Heroic surge in the future, anyway.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

themaxx said:
			
		

> *ALSO: I'm going to assume that last round (since no action was really listed) that I got closer to Marionette or Merc. Merc., and moved plants? (even though I can't technically animate them??) I'm confused. Let's say I'll help isolate and point out marionette (I've got some kind of bead on him) and shoot. Sound good for now? *




I can edit round 4 but I would assume that you took a 1/2 action to start moving the plants (Plant control is a 1/2 action) and then a Move action towards the side of the building.  That way with a normal move you could get around the building and if you could see Merc you could blast him... thoughts?


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

Sen,

I think you used a Hero Point (which I was okay with) for me on round 4.  Just wanted to let you know since it wasn't on your summary.

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

Ah right thanks... again sorry for missing your updated action and all again. I hope that round 4 went the way you wanted...


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

No worries , I'm enjoying the game and the exposure to the M&M system.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi, folks.  Just wanted to let you know if I disappear for a day or two over the next two weeks, I've not abandoned the game.  It's the end of the semester here and things are getting a little wonky.  

*Sen* — if you would be so kind as to autopilot Ursus when you need to (I will try to keep on the posting, but please don't wait for me), I'd be wicked appreciative.  I'm having a good time, but I do need to take care of my course work.  

thanks,
tKL


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 15, 2003)

No problem thanks for letting me know...

Also I updated Security's action and I will post round 6 later today. 

Harbinger/bkmanis got you on your actions. Right now you are within a double move of Athena. 

I do have a question... do people like this way of running combat? It helps me learn M&M that is for sure and I am having fun with it...but two weeks to finish a single combat session seems... allot 

Anyway any suggestion would be cool. I am pretty happy with things and we will be getting into lots of role-playing later but I kind of wanted to start things off with a big battle, and well that is what I got...


----------



## themaxx (Apr 15, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> I can edit round 4 but I would assume that you took a 1/2 action to start moving the plants (Plant control is a 1/2 action) and then a Move action towards the side of the building.  That way with a normal move you could get around the building and if you could see Merc you could blast him... thoughts? *




This sounds just fine. I thought that I had the plants already moving, but if this moves them further, then so be it. 

For now I'll start following after Mercury Merc, trying to finish him off I guess, since I'm on that path already. I'm back to normal life now, so I should be posting more regularly. Thanks for taking over for a few.


----------



## Victim (Apr 15, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *No problem thanks for letting me know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the way this combat is being run.  I think everything in PbP is kind of slow.  We're getting a turn done every few days, with a fairly high participation, excepting Thain.  That's pretty good.  However, there are some factors that might be slowing us down.

First of all, there's a large number of combatants.  We've had 14 supers fighting, not counting the new lady.  6 PCs have been posting, along with the GM.  So there's a delay from needing 6-7 people to post for each turn.  Also, the large number of participants means that each side has to KO several people for a decisive victory, and that will take some time.  Since we've got a large group, you need lots of guys to throw at us.  Perhaps, in future, we could split into subgroups during the initial stages of the adventure to make early fights more manageable.  

Second, you've been spending lots of VP to keep villains in action.  The heroes have spent some points too.  Most of the points have been used to reroll failed saves.  So VP/HP have been keeping the fight going longer than it would have.  A follow- up battle might go much quicker since the villains have spent lots of their points.  Or something - I don't remember how many points they're supposed to have.  Also, I think only one person has used a point offensively, and no one has used Extra Effort.  Extra effort or offensive HP would help to speed things up.

Finally, the combat is spread over a huge area.  The large distances produce several effects which slow things down.  Many shots have been at least 100 ft, so ranged fire is reduced in effect due to range penalties.  Also, combatants need to make lots of move actions, so extra attacks and such aren't coming into play.  Melee characters needed to spend a round or two closing.  The enemies have been using the distance and obstacles to break LoS and prevent attacks too.  If we were fighting in a smaller, more open area, the fight might already be over.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 20, 2003)

*um...*

Did this thread and the main thread die? Is everybody busy with post-tax drunkeness? Has the world as we know it  come to an end, leaving my mind in a jar just perceiving a fictitious environment because it is programmed to?

Thanks.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 20, 2003)

I’m still here, patiently waiting.

bkmanis


----------



## themaxx (Apr 20, 2003)

*Combat*

I do think this combat is taking a bit too long, mostly because of how big it is and how irregular some of us are posting. I'm guilty too, since I had a tough four day period where I may have posted once, if that.

Perhaps we can try to speed it up, or maybe it's just a lesson to learn about future combats: 15 members of a fight make for a combat that's slower than molasses in January. 

I'm not sure what to do precisely, and I'm still here, eager and willing to keep going, but I do wish we didn't have the vast majority of our time sucked up in waiting for combat to resolve.

[/rant]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2003)

still here like it overall.. just a big smash 'em fight... to get our blood flowing


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm here.  I'm sure Sen will be posting on Monday.  Looks like he is a during the week poster (like me).  I have more demands on my time on weekends.

The big bru-ha-ha is a unique start to the episodes.  I'm liking both the pace (while getting used to the system) and the interaction.

Keep going
Keia


----------



## Victim (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm here.  However, since I'm going dead (I hope not) last, stuff will change so much over the course of the turn that moves sent in early will often be inapplicable.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 21, 2003)

Maybe it would help to split combat into half-rounds?

Then, people who are later in the initiative could react to earlier events, and there would be less waiting for one big, huge update, and everything would be more spaced out. With a fight this big, with so many actions, it might make things easier all around...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes sorry all I am about a 99% weekday poster. I have a computer at home BUT the wife thinks I should spend time with her on the weekends as we don't get to see each other much on the weekdays (we work different hours so...).

Anyway the split might work. I will think about it. AND combat is getting close to over and then we can get into the role-playing again


----------



## themaxx (Apr 22, 2003)

Can I get a description of what is inside this building, where I'm fighting with Remlok?

Also, am I providing any concealment or cover for Security, by blocking Remlok's view and getting in his face, as it were. If not, I'll attempt it.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 22, 2003)

Basically a hallway about 12ft wide and 10ft high and about 60ft long, that turns to the left and out of your sight. Office like doors line both sides of the hallway (maybe every 10ft or so). There was a window or something here at one time, but it was blown out and there is a lot of rubble ect. in the hallway. You don't see anyone but Remlock right now...

I didn't think about concealment but I suppose your foggy form should be worth about +2 DEF to each (i.e. Remlock aslo gets a bonus vs. Security)


----------



## themaxx (Apr 22, 2003)

*Remlok*

Can you tell me how far away he is, and what he looks like/wears/uses? I'm thinking about nasty things to do to him... heh heh.


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2003)

Does being stunned in M&M work the same way as in DnD?  I'm thinking we'd best take away his level 15 blaster staff if he dropped it.  Then he wouldn't be so fearsome if he recovers from the stun before we KO him.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 22, 2003)

Right now Remlok is about 10ft away from you back in the hallway (about 30ft from the hole in the side of the building). He is 85ft from Security. 

As far as I know Stunned works more or less the same, he loses any Dodge bonus to DEF (Attribute, Feats, Powers) and is +2 to hit! (OW) And he can't use Evasion to avoid damage  He doesn't drop anything as Stunned doesn't really make you helpless or anything. Also he was not knocked back because of the nature of the attack (the Stun power). 

As for taking away the big bad power staff, well Winter's is a cloud right now so he could blast the staff but could not try and disarm him unless he became solid again... d'oh!!


----------



## themaxx (Apr 23, 2003)

Could I focus a blast at the staff, attempting to knock it out of his hands? (I do that in Spycraft, with guns though, all the time. fun)

Otherwise I might consider becoming physical if my next shot doesn't hit. I'm also going to get in his face and try to confuse/startle/block him.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

You could shot at the staff to knock it out of his hands. I would say a DEF of the staff would be a 15, and then Remlok would need a STR roll or something against your Power Rank, and would get minuses because he is stunned... When he is not stunned I would give the staff his DEF bonus so it would be a lot harder to hit...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

On another note I am thinking on posting bad guys stats here. Maybe not any weaknesses but the other stuff as it is all that viatal that I keep most of the info a secret or anything. Thoughts about that? Maybe just the ones that you beat up? All that you faught? Any interest in seeing them...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

I would love to see the goons we beat down


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd love to see the goons we didn't beat down even more though.

I'm pretty sure that the Remlock was a duplicate.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

ok here are the ones that where KO'ed (Remlok doesn't count as well it was a dupe. I did not like his write up in the main rulesbook so he is more or less re-done)...

*Thumper*: PL9 [total 139pp]; Init +8; Def 19 (15 flatfooted); Spd: 30 ft/45ft leaping; Atk +14 melee (+9S/L unarmed; +14S/L with combat boots), +13 ranged; SV Damage +9, Fortitude +9, Reflex +4, Will +2; Str 20, Dex 18, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12. 
*Skills*: Acrobatics +6, Bluff +9, Disguise +6, Drive +5, Hide +5, Intimidate +10, Listen +3, Move Silent +6, Search +2, Spot +3, Taunt +3 
*Feats*: All-Out Attack, Attractive, Dodge, Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Rapid Strike (-2/-2), Stunning Attack, Toughness 
*Powers (mutant based)*: Leaping +9 [_total_: 9pp], Super-Strength +4 [_stunt_: dual damage; _extra_: Protection, Super-Constitution; _total_: 30pp] 
*Equipment*: Micro-Radio Hearing/Broadcast [_total_: 2pp], Weapon (Heavy Combat Boots) +5 [_total_: 5pp]

*Marguess*: PL 10 [total - 150pp]; Init +7; Defense 19 (16 flatfooted); Spd: 30 ft; Attack +10 melee (+5S unarmed), +10 ranged (energy blast*); SV Damage +3, Fortitude +3, Reflex +3, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14. 
*Skills*: Know (super-powers) +8, Listen +8, Sense Motives +12, Spot +6, Taunt +6   
*Feats*: Assessment, Detect (super-powers), Dodge, Immunities (critical hits, exhaustion), Improved Initiative 
*Powers (mutant based)*: Absorption (Type- energy. Boost –Strength) +10 [_extra_: Additional Effect –Energy Blast, Drain; _total_: 50pp], Super-Strength +2 [_extra_: Immunities, Shockwave; _total_: 12pp] 
*Equipment*: Micro-Radio Hearing/Broadcast [_total_: 2pp]
*varies depending on what she is shot with

*Brimstone*: PL 12 [total -182pp]; Init +2; Defense 16 (14 flatfooted); Spd: 30 ft; Atk +15 melee (+17S/L unarmed), +13 ranged (+10L fire); SV Damage+5, Fortitude+5, Reflex+2, Will-1; Str 20, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 8.
*Skills*: Intimidate +25, Jump +20, Search +1, Spot +10 
*Feats*: Attack Focus (energy blast), Durability, Immunity (Critical Hits, Energy [fire]), Improved Critical (energy blast), Power Attack, Power Immunity 
*Powers (mystical based)*: Energy Field +10 [_extra_: Energy Blast; _stunt_: Penetration; _total_: 32pp], Growth +4 [_extra_: continuous, _flaw_: permanent; _total_: 24pp], Super-Strength +8 [_extra_: Protection; _stunt_: dual damage; _total_: 42pp]
*Equipment*: none


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

Interesting characters... man... that is cool  nice villains


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks. I might post some of the other villains BUT not Remlok only cause he is sort of the leader and want to keep some parts of him secret


----------



## themaxx (Apr 24, 2003)

*Remlok*

One down, infinity - 1 to go...



Glad I got to hit something though. 

One other thing: When do hero points recharge? I wasn't sure how to figure out when a 'session' is over...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

The basic idea for this game that I have will be 4 "issues". Each issue your Hero points will re-new. How long will issue #1 last? Not sure, depends on what you all do. It could be over very quickly or it could be a while 
It is hard to guess with PbP vs. Face-to-Face games...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

I know the feeling... Issue #2 of Generation Legacy is much longer then Issue #1, but well it will all work out...


----------



## themaxx (Apr 25, 2003)

*Away*

I'll be away for two and a half days, with minimal net access, so assume I'm following along, Tracking, Spoting, Searching as necessary...

Hope to be back soon.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

No problem as it is almsot the weekend. I will really try and post tomorrow a couple of times, but sometime the wife acts like I am cheating on her when on the computer


----------



## themaxx (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry I've been away for a little bit. I'm working on catching up and posting more often, but I've had a heck of a lot of computer trouble, and work is getting more stressful. Soon it will be much better...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

No problem... work as stuff get in my way all that time (damn I hate having to work for a living... I can't wait until my wife gets done with school so I can quit and be a house husband )


----------



## themaxx (May 1, 2003)

*Profanity*

What are the ENworld rules for profanity on the boards? What are your preferences? I'm trying to figure out how realistic I should make some of my speech patterns, if you follow me.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

I'm not really sure myself. I just try not to go to overboard. Maybe "modern comic code"  

Ultamites level maybe but not Authority (PG-13??)


----------



## Victim (May 2, 2003)

It'd funny to let them go, then follow them or set up tracers so they lead us back to the others.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 5, 2003)

Hi, all.  I hate to do this, but I'm going to have to bow out.  I just started a new job (45-50 hrs/wk) and I don't have as much time to be on the boards as I used to.  I've had a wicked good time, Sen.    It's been a fun game.  Feel free to use Ursus however you like or need to use him.  Again, I'm sorry to do this, but I can't keep up.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 5, 2003)

Thi looks like a really neat game to play in.  Are there any openings?


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Sen,

Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself.   

I'll wait to see if anyone reacts before I do anything else.  What can I say, he's young!!

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Hi, all.  I hate to do this, but I'm going to have to bow out.  I just started a new job (45-50 hrs/wk) and I don't have as much time to be on the boards as I used to.  I've had a wicked good time, Sen.    It's been a fun game.  Feel free to use Ursus however you like or need to use him.  Again, I'm sorry to do this, but I can't keep up.
> Best,
> tKL *




No problem KL I totally understand and thanks for let me know. Hope your new job goes good  I really enjoyed Ursus myself


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Thi looks like a really neat game to play in.  Are there any openings? *




It seems we have lost one (maybe two characters Thian/Athena??) so yea I don't mind bringing on an extra character. I will probably intro this person in issue #2 which is coming up pretty quit here. Go ahead a post a character here. PL 10, skills 2 ranks/1pp. The characters that we have...

Apollo -exiled god with light powers
Athena (maybe) -exiled godess with fighting powers
Jimmy Rocket -speedster/time control
Winter -nature based hero
Security -armored XO 
Harbinger -gun carrying/teleporting hero
Ursus -will keep as an NPC - hybrid human/bear hero.

I always want people to sort of be special an unique so think along those lines. Right now read up on the intro stuff... issue #2 will probably start this week, but when I can I will squeeze you in if you want


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Sen,
> 
> Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself.
> 
> ...




Hey Speedsters are suppose to be implusive


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 5, 2003)

Great!  thank you so much!  I will come up with a character, and post it here as soon as I can.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2003)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Great!  thank you so much!  I will come up with a character, and post it here as soon as I can. *




welcome to the party!


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Welcome.  It'll be good to have another on the team, the more the merrier.

Keia


----------



## Victim (May 9, 2003)

Smooth.  Make the character with average charisma and no social skills the spokeperson.  This is going to go well.

BTW, consider asking about the abilities of other members of the Dark Saints.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2003)

I am so sorry it is taking me so long to post a character.  I should have one posted later on today, now that finals are finally over.  YAY!


----------



## themaxx (May 12, 2003)

*busy*

Just wanted to acknowledge here that I am lame, and that I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. With finals just finishing up work has been very heavy, but this week I shall have much more free time.

I've also been having trouble figuring out what Winter would be doing in all this, and I'm trying to articulate some mode of investigation. If anybody has suggestions, I'm pondering using both plant ESP and plant teleportation to look around, maybe locate our object, or culprits behind the theft. For now I'm just hanging out, making sure the bad guys don't get uppity.

More soon, hopefully.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2003)

Here are the details on the character I came up with.  If there is anything I need to correct or elaborate on, just let me know!


Name: Isis
Secret identity:  Moriah Anemenhet
Age: 28
Sex: Female
Height: 5’2
Weight: 120
Ethnicity: Egyptian
Nationality: American
Occupation: Curator of the Freedom City Museum

Stats (30 pp)
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 18 (+4)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 16 (+3)

BAB: +5 (15 pp)
Melee: +6 (5 BAB + 1 Str)
Ranged: +8 (5 BAB + 3 Dex)
Defense: 21 (8 base + 3 Dex + 10) 16 pp
Initiative: +3

Saves (15 pp)
Damage Save: +7 (5 base + 2 Con) 
Reflex Save: +5 (2 base + 3 Dex)
Fortitude Save: +5 (3 base + 2 Con)
Will Save: +7 (5 base + 2 Wis)

Skills (20 pp)
Concentration: +12 (10 ranks + 2 Wis)
Diplomacy: +7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
Knowledge: History +10 (6 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Occult +14 (10 ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Religion +10 (6 ranks + 4 Int) 
Language: 4
	-Egyptian
	-Greek
	-Chinese
	-Hebrew

Feats (8 pp)
Immunity: Aging
Immunity: Critical Hits
Penetrating Attack: Energy Blast
Headquarters

Powers (56 pp)
Sorcery: 8 ranks
	-Telepathy
	-Force Field
	-Comprehend
	-Invisibility
	-Energy Blast
	-Healing
	-Flight

Weakness (+10 pp)
	Transformation: Isis, a priestess to the Egyptian goddess of the same name, was a previous incarnation of Moriah’s.  The more time Moriah spends as her super-powered alter ego, her personality gradually changes to match that of Isis.

Motivation: Responsibility to power

Allies: 
Frederick Thomas:  Frederick is ex-boyfriend, though they remained on good terms after the break-up.  When the Freedom City Museum needed to expand, it was his architecture firm that did the work.  As a personal favor to Moriah, a small room was built along with a hidden door, accessible from the Ancient Egyptian exhibit of the museum.  The room itself, however, never made it into the formal blueprints of the museum, which are currently on file within the Freedom City hall of records.

Gregory Pendleton:  An archaeologist of some renown, he and Moriah used to work together, before Moriah accepted the position as curator of the museum.  

Locations:
Freedom City Museum:  This museum is one of the artistic and historic hubs of the city, containing a considerable collection of pieces of cultural significance.  It is here that Moriah works, as the museum’s curator.  She has both a public office, where she does her official work, and a hidden one, where she conducts her magical studies.

Waterford Inn:  She has a small apartment within this complex.  Nothing big or fancy, but it is comfortable.  

Enemies:
Isis Anemenhet:  A distant relative, Moriah is the reincarnated form of Isis.  In her lifetime, Isis served as a priestess to the Egyptian goddess of the same name, Isis.  Feeling old age and impending death closing in upon her, Isis feared what awaited for her in the after life.  Using her own sorcery, she divined that a relative would someday invoke her name on a regular basis.  Armed with this knowledge, as well as a complete disregard for the life of her relative, she prepared a way by which she could be resurrected.  Each time Moriah invokes the name of her ancestor, a small part of Isis would awaken, replacing a small part of Moriah’s personality in the process.

Arcturis Libensen:  A private art collector, he has been trying for years to buy entire collections from the museum, something Moriah refuses to allow.  There is some bitterness between the two, as there are not many valuable collectors pieces in the world, and Moriah has managed to acquire for the museum the ones that he has really had his eye on.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

Cool a sorcerous ally


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Looks pretty cool Dark Nemesis,

Can't wait to see how Jimmy reacts to her (hmmm. . . I wonder if Jimmy will ever think he should get a cover/code name).

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2003)

Apollo does not really have a code name, it just happens that his name works out to be a decent hero name... course that means he has a poublic identity too


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 12, 2003)

Kewl, I will have to look her over later today but from a quick look I like her. Heheh all these fallen gods? Funny stuff 

Also I should say again that I am sorry that I can only post during the weekdays (at work). While I am at home with the wife she hates it when I get online for even 5 minutes soooooo... I sneak in time here at there


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Sen,

We appreciate the time you do have to do this.  No reason to make real life even more of a pain.  I've got some of the exact same issues during the weekends.

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

Yea I am back! OK I will post updates soon (I hope today but the boards are still flaky and I am kind of busy at work!)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 27, 2003)

Back AGAIN!

Dark Nemesis still around? Not sure... sorry I have been flaky. I am still trying to get some of the party back-together 

I am pretty close to ending Issue 1, and then we jump into issue two. I want to intro you pretty soon and can pretty much whenever you are ready to join the group...

Sorry again to the regular players. I have been kind of flaky lately, work and home life and then the internet are all against me  I kind of want a couple more things to come together before we move on to issue two...

For hints...

1. The PDA
2. The Dark Saints safehouse
3. maybe one or two other minor things that I want to see what you are all going to do...

Cool?


----------



## themaxx (May 28, 2003)

*Apology*

Sorry I've been not replying at all, but I don't think it will work for me to keep playing. I'm finding that I am not motivated to post, and I think it just doesn't work for me. Nothing wrong with the rest of you, or the game, and I did have fun, but I think it's not what I need right now, for gaming. Feel free to continue to do things with Winter, or have him disappear.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 28, 2003)

That's cool, I totally understand themaxx, having fun is what is all about


----------



## themaxx (May 28, 2003)

I'm glad you understand. It's been an experiment of mine, and it's not working at the moment. I wish you all well, and hope you continue to have fun.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 28, 2003)

Hey Sen!  Yep, I am still around.  Is the plan for me to keep an eye out for issue two, and jump in when you give me the cue?  If so, then sounds good to me!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 28, 2003)

Yep... right now I have two or three things that I sort of what the characters to "work-through" before going to Issue #2; but Apollo's "light show" might not be a bad place to add you in... especailly as it looks like you live around the Waterford Inn which I could see as not being far from the Sky Tower Building (where the light show started).

Lots of weird things have been a happening and then tonight with the gang war going on over in Lincoln then these strange lights started dazzeling everyone around in this nicer part of town on the Riverside district... OR we could wait to the next part. Up to you I guess


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2003)

With all of these characters quitting (Winter, Ursus, and Athena), do you have any extra spots?

Great game, too, BTW.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 31, 2003)

If you guys have a lot of things to finish up in the first issue,then I do not mind waiting until the second issue starts to be introduced.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Hammerhead, sure I have an opening or two  if you want to make up a character and post them here go for it. I will try and get a intro for both you and Dark Nemesis very shortly here. I would only ask that you make something that would kind of fit the group and not overshadow someone else. So now the group will be made up of the following...

Apollo -exiled god with light powers
Jimmy Rocket -speedster/time control
Security -armored XO 
Harbinger -gun carrying/teleporting hero

Ursus -will keep as an NPC - hybrid human/bear hero; semi-brick.
Athena -also keeping as NPC -exiled godess with fighting powers.

Winter I am still debating about. I might say he just wanders off but I am still going back and forth on this one. 

AND

Isis - sorcerer/magical exiled goddess (hmm looks of lost gods in this game )


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2003)

*Christopher "Kinetic" Anderson*

*Christopher Anderson*
*Kinetic*

*Ability Scores:* 
Strength: 8
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 14
Intelligence: 16
Wisdom: 18
Charisma: 12

*Hero Points:* 6

*Saves:*
Fortitude +2 (+2 Constitution)
Reflex +3 (+3 Dexterity)
Will +6 (+4 Wisdom, +2 Feat)

*Defense* 17 (+3 Dexterity, +4 Base)

*Initiative* +3 (+3 Dexterity)

*Melee Attack* +2 (-1 Strength, +3 Base)
*Ranged Attack* +6 (+3 Dexterity, +3 Base)

*Skills:* 
 Bluff +2, Computers +4, Concentration +5, Dipomacy +5, Drive +4, Language (English, German, Japanese) +2, Profession (Businessman) +5, Sense Motive +9

*Feats:* 
Attack Focus: Telekinetic Control, Connected, Heroic Surge, Hero's Luck, Iron Will

*Powers:* 
Telekinetic Control +10 (Telekinesis [_Extras:_ Areas, Selective], Grapple, Energy Blast, Force Field [_Extras:_ Affect Others-Touch], Flight, +6 Attack with Telekinetic Control)

*Motivation: Responsibility of Power* and *Seeks Justice*

*Allies:*
Donald Sean Robinson is the Vice President of Purchasing of the Freedom City Division of Merktek, an international pharmaceuticals corporation. Donald Robinson is a slightly overweight man in his late fifties with gray hair, and serves as Christopher's mentor and boss at Merktek. He is infamous for his fiery temper and harsh manner, but is truly concerned for those who work under him.

Raymond Chandler is Christopher's friend since high school and his roommate. Raymond has been unemployed since graduating from college and lives on pizza and Coca-Cola. Chris pays for his friend's rent, food, clothes, and anything else he really needs without external complaint. Ray's passion for old movies, laid back attitude, and easy sense of humor make him easy enough to live with, even if he is a bum.

Raven Lee is an Ameriasian woman whose namesake is the Freedom City crimefighter Raven. She has been Christopher's girlfriend for the past two years, and the two get along well. However, Christopher is teased by his friends for acquiescing to her requests easily. She is a highly skilled doctor as well as an extremely devout Catholic who frowns upon the direction the world seems to be heading. She cares deeply for human life and is frequently protesting some government or corporate action in her spare time.

*Locations:*
Christopher's apartment is located only minutes from Merktek's corporate offices in Freedom City. The building possesses state of the art security systems and locks to deter criminal activity. His apartment is a mess with scattered stacks of paper, old pizza boxes, and microdiscs strewn about every which way. Perhaps the only things of any value are the state of the art entertainment system and the leather chairs opposite it.

The polar opposite of Christopher's apartment is his office at Merktek, directly across from his bosses larger office. His high tech computer, vidphone, and other gadgets are always perfectly arrayed for maximum efficiency, and his degrees and awards hang well framed on his oak-panelled walls. Numerous security systems protect Chris's office from intrusion.

The Gateway cafe is the place where Chris retreats when in need of solitude or peace of mind. This quiet cafe is not well-frequent except by its most regular customers. Soft classical musics gives this restaurant a pleasant ambiance, and a one-way mirror allows one to gaze out onto 4th street while avoiding inquisitive gazes from passerby. The food isn't half-bad either.

*Enemies:*
Jonathan Rodriguez has been envious of Christopher's constant successes throughout his life. He is jealous of his positoin and salary at Merktek, his relationships with others, particularily Raven, and his mean raquetball game. A manager in the marketing department at Merktek, Jonathan takes any opportunity to sabotage Chris's well-being.

Caroline McCarthur is a radical protester who detests corporations in general, Merktek specifically, and Christopher Anderson most of all. Christopher met her as an acquaintance of Raven's, and was surprised by her inflammatory diatribe against the evil, greed-driven actions of corporations as soon as he introduced himself. Arrogantly, Chris tried to use his self-styled superior style of rational thought and consensus-making to make the poor woman see the error of her ways, but only succeeded in increasing her detest for him personally. She is a frequent protester of Merktek's actions, and is suspected of sending Chris and other executives of Merktek in Freedom City death threats.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2003)

My points are allocated the following ways:

Abilities: 24 PP
Feats: 10 PP
Skills: 7 PP
Attack: 9 PP
Defense: 8 PP
Powers: 92 PP

Is this character acceptable? Also, what do you mean that Security is the XO?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks really good Hammerhead but I will have to look it over better tonight at home with my book (forgot them at home today D'oh). 
Anyway when I say XO it is from an old comic book called XO that meant exoskeleton or something like that. It just sort of stuck with me so that anyone with an armored suit I call XO now


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Cool more fuel for the fire... more fodder for my desire...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 24, 2003)

Almost there...


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

Stay on target . . .


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi everyone.  Sen has graciously allowed me to jump in starting with issue#2.  Can't wait to start playing.  I'll post a as soon as I can, but may not be until this weekend (I'll be a bit busy over these next few weeks, but the weekends are more open to free time.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 8, 2003)

OK Beyond Freedom Issue #2 "Hunting Grounds" should be up tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. Then extra characters Isis [Dark Nemesis], Kinetic [Hammerhead], and a "unnamed" hero [Aust Meliamne]  can begin to play. Again REALLY sorry this is taking so long. Sometimes really slow with PbP.

BTW Aust Meliamne, the basic run down of characters now is...

Apollo -exiled god with light powers, flight, etc. 
Jimmy Rocket -speedster/time control
Harbinger -gun carrying/teleporting hero
Isis - exiled godess, sorcerer
Kinetic - TK hero

Ursus -will keep as an NPC - hybrid human/bear hero; semi-brick.
Athena -also keeping as NPC -exiled godess with fighting powers.

Security (maybe??) armored/techno hero


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 9, 2003)

ARG in meetings most of today and in training tomorrow... I will have to hold off posting issue 2 until Friday. Sorry all...


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

No worries, Sen.  We understand - looking forward to the start!

Keia


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 12, 2003)

This sucks that I have to do this, but due to some recent real life events, I have to lessen the games I play in.  I won't be able to play in this great game.  Maybe in the future when things settle down I'll have more time.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 14, 2003)

sorry to hear that Aust Meliamne, but thanks for letting me know. I am a big lamo also as work and wife are dominating ALL my time this last week and for the next couple of days (wife stuff is good but stressful as it is "that time of the month to start a family". work, work, work ) so I have not posted issue 2 yet. Dan nap it


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2003)

Just checking on the status of this one. . .

Keia


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 8, 2003)

I have not had any time to devote to this for a LONG time and I have sort of let it die and I feel very bad about this. I am sorry but I am not sure I can really keep this one up  Part of it is that I just am to busy at work and that is where I post 90% of the time from  I am not sure... I will see if I can re-vive it in a couple of weeks but right now work is just to much


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2003)

No problem. Haven't even started yet.


----------

